# Salons R Us giving a discount on Hair Steamer...



## exoticmommie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello all,
I just wanted to share about a $10 discount from Salon R US (now  www.LCLBeauty.com), on their hair steamer. I did a post about their steamer on my blog a while back. Well apparently they loved it and wanted to extend a discount to my readers. 

*Click here to read more.*

If this post is inappropriate or in the wrong place, please let me know.

Thanks.

*EXP Indefinitely*

_Please become a follower of the blog if you like it._ 

*How to clean:*_
At least once a month use quart cup of vinegar, fill rest with water and let it run. then fill it with reg water and let it run to get vinegar smell out._


----------



## mstar (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the discount code! Do you know when it expires? I was going to wait until the weather cools off before I buy my steamer (6-7 weeks from now).


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think there is one. They didn't mention it at least. I will ask them to make sure.


----------



## I AM... (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhh now they want to offer a discount?!?!??!!?!?!?!?


Ummmm do I sound a little jealous?  The steamers are an excellent investment. Go girls!!!


----------



## Hysi (Aug 4, 2009)

thank you for the tip! i just ordered mine & 10.savings plus free ship was a blessing.! have you noticed any water dripping?


----------



## my1goodnerve (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Lola28 (Aug 4, 2009)

I ordered mine last week


----------



## nikki2229 (Aug 4, 2009)

Please check back when you find out the expiration date. I wanted to use my tabletop one a little more before I ordered this one.

I remember last year when they were $129.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 4, 2009)

They just emailed me back.

_Hello, 
we will hold this special offer open for 6 months (ending Feb 2010) as a special service to your blog site and your readers.  (our normal discount period is 30 days)._ 


Great!


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hysi said:


> thank you for the tip! i just ordered mine & 10.savings plus free ship was a blessing.! have you noticed any water dripping?



When you say water dripping do mean from the machine? If so then no I haven't had any problems with that. But you will have water dripping down your face if you have it on the high setting. I put an elastic spa band, purchased at Sally's, around my hair line to stop this.

And  you very welcome


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2009)

Woo hoooooo!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 4, 2009)

I just ordered mine last week and it is on it's way but I am glad other ladies will be able to get the discount. Thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 4, 2009)

gradygirl said:


> I just ordered mine last week and it is on it's way but I am glad other ladies will be able to get the discount. Thanks for looking out for us.



No problem! 

Bumping for others...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 4, 2009)

Great, thanks for the discount code! Hope they don't run out!


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, where did your tabletop steamer?  I would like that one over the tall one.



nikki2229 said:


> Please check back when you find out the expiration date. I wanted to use my tabletop one a little more before I ordered this one.
> 
> I remember last year when they were $129.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ugghh! I've used my steamer 3 times and now it's squirting water everywhere.  I fill the water jug, load it, and water runs right out the unit. Has anyone else had this problem? I emailed Salons R Us and now I'm waiting for a response.


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 5, 2009)

I am sorry you are having this problem. I hope they email you back. Update us.


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks ExoticMommie! A representative from Salons R Us gave me a call today. He tried to help me trouble shoot the issue but it still didn't work. So he said he'd send out an new control until and hood.  I must say he was very personable and prompt so I give Salons R Us a thumbs up for customer service.


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great, I didn't want to be recommending them and they give bad customer service. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hysi (Aug 5, 2009)

Exoticmommie: yes that is what i wanted to know, thank you. i've heard from others that the hot water drips on them - prob another brand. i are sooo excited!

Loulou: you 're natural , so tell me does steaming help to make your hair more manageable? i'm transitioning (6mos post) and this is not the bomb! Thx!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hysi: Hair steaming leaves my hair moist and definitely helps reduce my tangles. When I use the correct conditioners (ORS Repl Packs, JC WDT, Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner, etc) my hair is much easier to detangle. I prefer my steamer over my hood dryer. When I was transitioning (14 months post relaxer) I had my hair washed, steamed, blow dried, and flat ironed and it came out relaxer straight and very healthy. It lasted in the D.C. humid summer. (pics below: my bangs are all natural). Steaming beforehand helped the press last.

I eventually plan on becoming a straight natural and steaming will be a regular part of my regimen before I flat iron.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 5, 2009)

Awww, shoot. 

I ordered my steamer Monday!  It'll be delivered on August the 10!  Can't wait to use it for hot oil treatments and deep conditioning treatments.

Hopefully other ladies will take advantage of the discount code.

Good lookin' out.


----------



## exoticmommie (Aug 5, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Hysi: Hair steaming leaves my hair moist and definitely helps reduce my tangles. When I use the correct conditioners (ORS Repl Packs, JC WDT, Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner, etc) my hair is much easier to detangle. I prefer my steamer over my hood dryer. When I was transitioning (14 months post relaxer) I had my hair washed, steamed, blow dried, and flat ironed and it came out relaxer straight and very healthy. It lasted in the D.C. humid summer. (pics below: my bangs are all natural). Steaming beforehand helped the press last.
> 
> I eventually plan on becoming a straight natural and steaming will be a regular part of my regimen before I flat iron.



Oh yes, the steamer helps me to stretch my relaxers. Makes the new growth so soft and blends better with the previously relaxed hair. 

I am glad people are benefiting from this discount.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! This is awesome. I was waiting to buy it this month. So glad I waited.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 9, 2009)

bumping, so more people can take
advantage of this deal!


----------



## nikki2229 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumping for the ladies interested in purchasing a steamer.


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 1, 2009)

I want one thanks for the discount code


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so about to order one.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 1, 2009)

Great!!! mine is in the closet!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> Hello all,
> I just wanted to share about a $10 discount from Salon R US, on their hair steamer. I did a post about their steamer on my blog a while back. Well apparently they loved it and wanted to extend a discount to my readers.
> 
> *Click here to read more.*
> ...


 

Thank you thank you thank you so much. I just ordered mine and spoke with a Mark Ryant, who by the way, was quite personable and friendly and said he is shipping it out to me today, !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thank you thank you thank you so much. I just ordered mine and spoke with a Mark Ryant, who by the way, was quite personable and friendly and said he is shipping it out to me today, !


 
Gurl........Just Wait Till You Slap Some of that GPB, HSR and some of your "Thicker" Deep Conditioners On Yo' Head............  Absolutely Unbeliveable!  It will Force Your Conditioners to Perform at Ultimum Level.

You are going to have a Brand New Appreciation for Deep Conditioning.  I think that's why I buy SO MANY Deep Conditioners and Masks/Masques. And Justify those purchases because of the Steamer.

Truthfully, it was the Best Investment Thus Far I've made Thus Far in My Quest For Healthy Hair.


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 1, 2009)

Your all so very welcome. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl........Just Wait Till You Slap Some of that GPB, HSR and some of your "Thicker" Deep Conditioners On Yo' Head............ Absolutely Unbeliveable! It will Force Your Conditioners to Perform at Ultimum Level.
> 
> You are going to have a Brand New Appreciation for Deep Conditioning. I think that's why I buy SO MANY Deep Conditioners and Masks/Masques. And Justify those purchases because of the Steamer.
> 
> Truthfully, it was the Best Investment Thus Far I've made Thus Far in My Quest For Healthy Hair.



amen...


----------



## scoobygirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks OP!!!!  This is going on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl........Just Wait Till You Slap Some of that GPB, HSR and some of your "Thicker" Deep Conditioners On Yo' Head............ Absolutely Unbeliveable! It will Force Your Conditioners to Perform at Ultimum Level.
> 
> You are going to have a Brand New Appreciation for Deep Conditioning. I think that's why I buy SO MANY Deep Conditioners and Masks/Masques. And Justify those purchases because of the Steamer.
> 
> Truthfully, it was the Best Investment Thus Far I've made Thus Far in My Quest For Healthy Hair.


 
Girl T, you know I love what you love. You always seem to know what I need and I thank God for our paths crossing over each other. You are a blessing to me in more ways than I can count and I thank God for you, I  really really do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl T, you know I love what you love. You always seem to know what I need and I thank God for our paths crossing over each other. You are a blessing to me in more ways than I can count and I thank God for you, I really really do.


 
Awww Thank You Sis!  From All The Across the Water!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> Your all so very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> amen...


 
Mark said he gets at least one order a day from ladies asking for the discount code from your blog. He should really give you something free for all the traffic you've driven to his site. I may mention that the next time I talk to him.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> He should really give you something free for all the traffic you've driven to his site. I may mention that the next time I talk to him.


 
I Agree!

_*even tho' i didn't get to take advantage of the discount*_


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2009)

Why did I have to see this? I'm trying to be strong a hold out till Christmas. Aggie I'm jelly right now, make sure you give a review.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Why did I have to see this? I'm trying to be strong a hold out till Christmas. Aggie I'm jelly right now, make sure you give a review.


 
Hey FL, I sure will. I only bought it based on Terri's raving review of it. I trust her judgement because all the other recommendations she's made for me to try have not failed me yet. I just had to own this steamer. Don't worry, as soon as I try it, I will leave a review here as well.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 1, 2009)

*What will it do for my natural hair? I'm going to do a search right now but would still like to hear about the benefits for naturals.*
*Gracias.*


----------



## sharentu (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for bumping this, i am buying my hair steamer in another week.   i appreciate the discount.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gurl........Just Wait Till You Slap Some of that GPB, HSR and some of your "Thicker" Deep Conditioners On Yo' Head............  Absolutely Unbeliveable!  It will Force Your Conditioners to Perform at Ultimum Level.
> 
> You are going to have a Brand New Appreciation for Deep Conditioning.  I think that's why I buy SO MANY Deep Conditioners and Masks/Masques. And Justify those purchases because of the Steamer.
> 
> Truthfully, it was the Best Investment Thus Far I've made Thus Far in My Quest For Healthy Hair.




Preach sis!


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Mark said he gets at least one order a day from ladies asking for the discount code from your blog. He should really give you something free for all the traffic you've driven to his site. I may mention that the next time I talk to him.




Awww thanks, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *What will it do for my natural hair? I'm going to do a search right now but would still like to hear about the benefits for naturals.*
> *Gracias.*



My daughter is natural, and her hair was in bad shape with all the continual braiding, weaving and flat ironing.  The consistent steaming has turned her hair around. I would say a steamer is the very best investment you can make for black hair be it relaxed or natural.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

Now seeing that this is the hair steamer thread, I thought that I would ask a question regarding it right here. I want to know how long is it safe to use it. I mean, I don't want to end up with super mushy hair an' all. What length of time would be considered enough for my fine textured 7 months relaxer stretched hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner and also with a reconstructor/protein conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Now seeing that this is the hair steamer thread, I thought that I would ask a question regarding it right here. I want to know how long is it safe to use it. I mean, I don't want to end up with super mushy hair an' all. What length of time would be considered enough for my fine textured 7 months relaxer stretched hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner and also with a reconstructor/protein conditioner?


 
The Timer Goes for an Hour.  That's the _Longest_ I Steam.  If I am doing a Protein Treatment, I'll Steam 30 minutes with Protein & 30 with Moisture.  

Since I use alot of Protein during the week, i.e. Mega-Tek, Co-washing with Millcreek Keratin and various Reconstructors.........I tend to focus more on Steaming Moisture Back In.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Timer Goes for an Hour. That's the _Longest_ I Steam. If I am doing a Protein Treatment, I'll Steam 30 minutes with Protein & 30 with Moisture.
> 
> Since I use alot of Protein during the week, i.e. Mega-Tek, Co-washing with Millcreek Keratin and various Reconstructors.........I tend to focus more on Steaming Moisture Back In.


 
Thanks Terri. This was really helpful.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Now seeing that this is the hair steamer thread, I thought that I would ask a question regarding it right here. I want to know how long is it safe to use it. I mean, I don't want to end up with super mushy hair an' all. What length of time would be considered enough for my fine textured 7 months relaxer stretched hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner and also with a reconstructor/protein conditioner?



You're going to get different answers on this!  My hair is fine, but I find I only need about 20 minutes with a protein conditioner and 30 minutes with moisture I do this once a week.  Then the second time I wash my hair I will just use a moisture conditioner for about 20/25 minutes.  This works for me; you will have to watch for the over moisturising though as it can quickly happen with steam. If you're not big on protein then I would be careful not to over do it on moisture treatments.

It's going to be a bit of trial an error for you really.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> You're going to get different answers on this! My hair is fine, but I find I only need about 20 minutes with a protein conditioner and 30 minutes with moisture I do this once a week. Then the second time I wash my hair I will just use a moisture conditioner for about 20/25 minutes. This works for me; you will have to watch for the over moisturising though as it can quickly happen with steam. If you're not big on protein then I would be careful not to over do it on moisture treatments.
> 
> It's going to be a bit of trial an error for you really.


 
You know CT, I think you are right there. My hair is a bit on the fine side but I am also stretching my relaxer which means I will need to take it a bit slow at first. 

I am fortunately pretty big on protein treatments. I use them during almost every wash session and so I don't have an issue there. However, I like baggying my hair (for the moisture benefits) and I am hoping that steaming would at least be able to take the place of it (which will mean one less step to cover in my hair regimen). 

You're right - I will have to work on this through a little trial and error and see how my hair likes it. I will try it Terri's way first though and go from there. I really do like her suggestion and feel it might work for me seeing that I am stretching my relaxer pretty long this time, additionally, I am a henna/ayurveda type a gal.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 2, 2009)

Pray for me kids.....DH never saw it come in the house. IT'S HIDING in the closet!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Pray for me kids.....DH never saw it come in the house. IT'S HIDING in the closet!!!!


 
All the best LM. You sound a lot like me. I would be the type to be sneakin' stuff in the house too.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2009)

ooh I am getting one!! Thanks for the code!!

ETA: Just ordered!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea I hope I am able to get one. Feb is a good ways away for me to save up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> *Pray for me kids.....DH never saw it come in the house. IT'S HIDING in the closet!!!!*


 


Girl, When you said:  It's in the Closet...I was like...uh....um..oh okay????? 

But Now I know Why!  That Must be an Awfully BIG Closet!

A Pair of Shoes....uh....maybe.  A Steamer NO!

_*hey, good luck with that*_


----------



## LushLox (Sep 2, 2009)

I think we have a challenge looming when you guys all get your brand spanking new steamers.


----------



## nikki2229 (Sep 2, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, When you said:  It's in the Closet...I was like...uh....um..oh okay?????
> 
> But Now I know Why!  That Must be an Awfully BIG Closet!
> 
> ...



LOL. I already have a tabletop one but I plan on getting this one for Christmas along with a Sedu(maybe? I want a Runway though).
I tried to sneak my new wallet in my purse, I got away with it for 3 days but he found it yesterday. Now he has a new phone today.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 3, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, When you said: It's in the Closet...I was like...uh....um..oh okay?????
> 
> But Now I know Why! That Must be an Awfully BIG Closet!
> 
> ...


 

If he opens the door - I am dead!!!! I gotta prep him for it..... Just roll it out... and steam....


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> If he opens the door - I am dead!!!! I gotta prep him for it..... *Just roll it out... and steam...*.




I saw that visually,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> I tried to sneak my new wallet in my purse, I got away with it for 3 days but he found it yesterday. Now he has a new phone today.


 
See.........You got Busted with a Wallet in YOUR Purse.  

And she has a Steamer.....In a Closet

I Needed that Laugh.  Yeah, you'd do better just rolling it on out.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Sep 3, 2009)

My DH promised me this steamer for my birthday this month. In anticipation, I decided to go to the site, create an account and put the steamer in the shopping cart and added the discount code, but I did NOT order it. Yes, I know, I got a little ahead of myself, but my DH really does need all the help he can get. 

Fast forward to this morning, I received an e-mail from salonsRus stating that I did not pay for the order. Of course, I'm thinking did I actually hit the button to commit to this, so I called salonsRus to check it out. I didn't want to give those using this discount code a bad name. I was shocked that someone answered on the second ring, and it was NOT a recording. The man that I spoke to was so friendly, and he explained that they just send an e-mail out to make sure folks know there's a problem...just in case they meant to submit the order. He asks me how I know exotic mommie, and I told him about our site. He was so impressed that she (exotic mommie) had generated so much business for their company. I think he used the word "powerful" to describe her. He mentioned that they were getting at least 10 orders a week with this discount code. He also mentioned that he needed to give her something for sending all this business his way. I quickly agreed with him.

Sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to share and thank exotic mommie for sharing the discount code with us.


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 3, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> My DH promised me this steamer for my birthday this month. In anticipation, I decided to go to the site, create an account and put the steamer in the shopping cart and add the discount code, but I did NOT order it. Yes, I know, I got a little ahead of myself, but my DH really does need all the help he can get.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning, I received an e-mail from salonsRus stating that I did not pay for the order. Of course, I'm thinking did I actually hit the button to commit to this, so I called salonsRus to check it out. I didn't want to give those using this discount code a bad name. I was shocked that someone answered on the second ring, and it was NOT a recording. The man that I spoke to was so friendly, and he explained that they just send an e-mail out to make sure folks know there's a problem...just in case they meant to submit the order. He asks me how I know exotic mommie, and I told him about our site. He was so impressed that she (exotic mommie) had generated so much business for their company. I think he used the word "powerful" to describe her. He mentioned that they were getting at least 10 orders a week with this discount code. He also mentioned that he needed to give her something for sending all this business his way. I quickly agreed with him.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to share and thank exotic mommie for sharing the discount code with us.



Thank you so much for the story, and for putting a good word in for me.


----------



## mstar (Sep 5, 2009)

I just ordered mine! 

Thanks for sharing the code with us, exoticmommie!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Sep 9, 2009)

I did it! I ordered my steamer, I'm so excited! 
Thanks exoticmommie for the discount code


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 9, 2009)

bumping for others.


----------



## Scribe (Sep 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree!
> 
> _*even tho' i didn't get to take advantage of the discount*_



Ditto.  but also  because I ordered mine before this discount.  JUST before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2009)

Scribe said:


> Ditto.  but also  because I ordered mine before this discount. JUST before.


 
And I've had mine since about March/April.  

Love it to Death Tho'


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 10, 2009)

Woah das a lotta munny!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 10, 2009)

I got mine today!!!


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Pray for me kids.....DH never saw it come in the house. IT'S HIDING in the closet!!!!





Be sure you take it out of the box.  Toss out the box -better yet take it to your friends house and put it in their trash! Later, pull the steamer out of the closet and say, "Oh my, I forgot I had this! This thing is OLD!!!"  

This is funny because way back when you first said it was in the closet, I knew what was up.  And, I knew that you were now just bursting to get it out!

One more tip.  Take hubby out to dinner before you break out the steam -so he's in a good mood.  You are so bad.  Naughty girl!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 11, 2009)

yaya24 said:


> I got mine today!!!




Yayyy, please report back and let us know what you think of it!


----------



## sharentu (Sep 11, 2009)

i just wanted to say thank you again.


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Sep 11, 2009)

I want one of these soooo badly! LOL. I am going to wait though.. repeats patients is a virtue, patients is a virtue...


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Sep 11, 2009)

My steamer just showed up! My DH ordered it for my birthday. I debated about whether to bring it in, just in case my DH really thought I'd be surprised. I left it outside. Then I started thinking that somebody might steal it, so of course it's sitting in my living room now. I'm so excited. I hope my DH doesn't make me wait until Monday (my bday) to use it.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sad..I just sold stock so I could buy one! I was going to wait until Christmas but I should have mine ordered by the end of next week!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to steam tonight. I read you are supposed to use "distilled" water.. where do I purchase this from.. I did a little googling, and read that there is a difference between purified and distilled water.. does the difference _really _matter? TIA


----------



## mstar (Sep 12, 2009)

yaya24 said:


> I want to steam tonight. I read you are supposed to use "distilled" water.. where do I purchase this from.. I did a little googling, and read that there is a difference between purified and distilled water.. does the difference _really _matter? TIA


Purified or spring water contains minerals which will build up in the machine and cause it to rust or clog. Just like an iron. Distilled water doesn't contain anything that will damage the mechanisms.

ETA: Distilled water can be purchased at any grocery store. It's right next to the spring water.


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ordered mine and it should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh this is so GREAT!! I was holding off on getting this and I am glad I did! What a great deal. Thank you so much!!


----------



## sharentu (Sep 18, 2009)

i got the steamer on wedsnesday due to me have wisdom teeth extracted i wont be able to use it til this weekend. i am very happy with my purchase though.


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 19, 2009)

your welcome ladies, bumping again.


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 19, 2009)

How often are your supposed to use the steamer?  Is it too much to use it twice a week?


----------



## exoticmommie (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't believe so, but, you of course must listen to your hair. But I (when I have the time to that is) steam twice a week.


----------



## winnettag (Oct 8, 2009)

I tried the code just now and it says it's not valid.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I tried the code just now and it says it's not valid.


 
Hmmm, I wonder what happened!


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just tried it and it is saying the same thing. I wonder what happened. I hope they contact ExoticMommie with a new code or a reason why it no longer works.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 8, 2009)

Really? I wanted to order one too


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> I just tried it and it is saying the same thing. I wonder what happened. I hope they contact ExoticMommie with a new code or a reason why it no longer works.


 
Wait! Are you using all low case letters? I think all the letters are low case. That might work. 


ETA:  For some reason I couldn't order mine online (possibly because I live in the Bahamas, IDK) so I called it in and still got the discount on the steamer so maybe you could try that way as well and see what happens.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 8, 2009)

It did not work for me either and I tried all kind of combinations of "exoticmommies" ...I just sent them an email asking about the promo code status. 

I guess I could call them and place an order but I prefer to do it online so I can have an ongoing record of the transaction since I haven't done business with them before ...(I am kinda' anal like that  )


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 8, 2009)

I will order with the discount code once it's all straigtened out. Thanks LHCers


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 8, 2009)

i hope the code isn't "expired now".  i had one last year (before I started protein treatments) but i broke mine when i moved and need to purchase another.  im broke so i need all the discount i can get.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dang they responded fast to my email....here it is...

I* am sorry for the inconvenience. The discount is still available. Please call 425-640-9988 for assistance. Just mention the code over the phone and the discount will be applied. Thanks salonsRus Marc*

I guess I will be calling them or checkin' out Ebay when I get home...


----------



## winnettag (Oct 8, 2009)

It works for online orders now!
Thanks ladies!  You were on top of it!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 9, 2009)

How much is their shipping?
OOOHHHHH $$$$ is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> How much is their shipping?
> OOOHHHHH $$$$ is burning a hole in my pocket


The shipping was free when I bought my steamer last month and I believe it still is.


----------



## winnettag (Oct 10, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> How much is their shipping?
> OOOHHHHH $$$$ is burning a hole in my pocket


 
Free shipping and I didn't pay sales tax either!


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 20, 2009)

bumping for others and since the problem has been fixed.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Nov 17, 2009)

The steamers are now 129.99 at SalonsRus. I have been waiting for them to go down so I could get an even deeper discount. With the 10 dollars off I was reading to start dancing. I cant wait to receive it so I can tame this NG for when I go to the 80's Babies concert. I want swang dangit!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 17, 2009)

brownnbubblie said:


> The steamers are now 129.99 at SalonsRus. I have been waiting for them to go down so I could get an even deeper discount. With the 10 dollars off I was reading to start dancing. I cant wait to receive it so I can tame this NG for when I go to the 80's Babies concert. I want swang dangit!!




bump bump bump


----------



## nikki2229 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wanted to add that the steamers are now 119.99.
You can use the $10 off to bring the total to 109.99 plus shipping is free.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 11, 2009)

I just checked it out and wow, I couldve saved some money dang.  I'm still excited to get my steamer though.


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 11, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> I just wanted to add that the steamers are now 119.99.
> You can use the $10 off to bring the total to 109.99 plus shipping is free.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

I am on their site right now and I'm trying to use the coupon "exoticmommies" but its not going through. Am I typing it incorrectly?  I will probably end up emailing the company directly and ask.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I am on their site right now and I'm trying to use the coupon "exoticmommies" but its not going through. Am I typing it incorrectly? I will probably end up emailing the company directly and ask.


 No BostonMaria, you're not doing anything wrong.  I just bought my steamer from them, Mark is VERRRRYYYY nice and helpful.  He said that you CAN NOT use te coupon because the steamer is already discounted, so it's $119 with free shipping.  I went back to the site and on there they did place a disclaimer saying that you can not use any coupon codes, HTH.  If you want just call and talk to Mark he's very helpful.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> No BostonMaria, you're not doing anything wrong. I just bought my steamer from them, Mark is VERRRRYYYY nice and helpful. He said that you CAN NOT use te coupon because the steamer is already discounted, so it's $119 with free shipping. I went back to the site and on there they did place a disclaimer saying that you can not use any coupon codes, HTH. If you want just call and talk to Mark he's very helpful.


 
I have to second that, he is veryyyyy NICE and Verry Helpful, I bought a machine from them not a steamer, but he was so nice.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> No BostonMaria, you're not doing anything wrong.  I just bought my steamer from them, Mark is VERRRRYYYY nice and helpful.  He said that you CAN NOT use te coupon because the steamer is already discounted, so it's $119 with free shipping.  I went back to the site and on there they did place a disclaimer saying that you can not use any coupon codes, HTH.  If you want just call and talk to Mark he's very helpful.



Thank you! I thought I'd give it a try. I went ahead and purchased it. OMG I am going to hairgasm


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

My next purchase will be a Pibbs dryer. My sister (lurker and member here) bought one from Salonsrus.com and she loves it.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jan 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you! I thought I'd give it a try. I went ahead and purchased it. OMG I am going to hairgasm


 LOL, me too as soon as I use mine .  I got it on Christmas eve and I JUST put it together, can't wait to use it.  Tell me how you like it.


----------



## rainbowknots (Feb 4, 2010)

So does anyone know if they ship to APO/FPO?


----------



## PinkyD (Feb 4, 2010)

Sigh...backorder


----------



## amber815 (Feb 6, 2010)

*insert angry face* backordered til April?!?!?!?!?!?!

Did anyone order the "lite" steamer? Any reviews? (that's backordered too...le sigh)


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Feb 6, 2010)

Guys, those steamers are on backorder but I got mine from Buyrite on ebay for $119 and free shipping. It works great and shipping was very fast. I LOVEEEEEEEEEE my steamer. I swear I use it everyday insted of baggying. I am noticing a HUGE difference in my hair in just 2 weeks.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I want one so bad now that the income taxes are here. Thanks Sgmom for the info I will look into that site as well, I really don't want to wait until April...


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Guys, those steamers are on backorder but I got mine from Buyrite on ebay for $119 and free shipping. It works great and shipping was very fast. I LOVEEEEEEEEEE my steamer. I swear I use it everyday insted of baggying. I am noticing a HUGE difference in my hair in just 2 weeks.




Using it everyday might be a little bit much for your hair and it may cause you to OD on moisture.  I know it's enjoyable and most of us love the results, but it still should be used with caution as you don't want to negate all of your efforts to date. Once or twice a week should be fine.


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks! Since I am beginning to see a balance in my hair from an overload of protein, I will reduce the usage. It feels sooo good though, lol.



Cream Tee said:


> Using it everyday might be a little bit much for your hair and it may cause you to OD on moisture. I know it's enjoyable and most of us love the results, but it still should be used with caution as you don't want to negate all of your efforts to date. Once or twice a week should be fine.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> Guys, those steamers are on backorder but I got mine from Buyrite on ebay for $119 and free shipping. It works great and shipping was very fast. I LOVEEEEEEEEEE my steamer. I swear I use it everyday insted of baggying. I am noticing a HUGE difference in my hair in just 2 weeks.



I'm on ebay and I can't find it


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey ladies I found this one at another online salons supply company http://elegante.auctivacommerce.com/Professional-Hair-Steamer-With-Stand-Model-F-200S-P332401.aspx it's $148 it's $29 higher than salonsrus but they're in stock and it's free shipping. The other ones online are over $200+ plus shipping

Here is their ebay listing http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Ha...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad703bddf


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2010)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> LOL, me too as soon as I use mine .  I got it on Christmas eve and I JUST put it together, can't wait to use it.  Tell me how you like it.



I looooove my steamer. 
I use it for 2 hours once a week.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 15, 2010)

I ordered one from Salons R Us on backorder 2 weeks ago for $109 including shiping.

It is supposed to ship this week:







PRO-150 - Professional Ultra-Light Beauty Salon Hair Steamer in Black 
•Full Professional Strength 620 Watt Steaming Power
•All Black Body
•Ultra-Light, Leakproof Design
List Price: $159.77
*Price: $109.77*


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 15, 2010)

amber815 said:


> *insert angry face* backordered til April?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Did anyone order the "lite" steamer? Any reviews? (that's backordered too...le sigh)


 
*Amber, I just ordered the light{the model pictured above}. Mark said it is due in tomorrow and will probably ship tomorrow. I see a difference in design and weight, supposedly 'leak-proof', a little less cost, hope it works as effectively. The other one is not even available as backorder anymore.*


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just ordered this one as well. I was able to use the exoticmommies discount for a total of $99. Thank you for the discount!!!!

On a side note, dayum I spent $255 on hair products today (this steamer and the joico kpak vapor iron)!! My hair better feel like SILK when I'm done!!!



biancaelyse said:


> I ordered one from Salons R Us on backorder 2 weeks ago for $109 including shiping.
> 
> It is supposed to ship this week:
> 
> ...


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

what's the difference between the two steamers?


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I just ordered this one as well. I was able to use the exoticmommies discount for a total of $99. Thank you for the discount!!!!
> 
> On a side note, dayum I spent $255 on hair products today (this steamer and the joico kpak vapor iron)!! My hair better feel like SILK when I'm done!!!



DAYUM! You're like me. I can't wait til my income tax comes to get the joico steam iron. LHCF will be the death of me.

BostonMaria I want to thank you for the tip on doing a hot oil treatment with EVCO and Castor oil! My hair already feels so much thicker


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> DAYUM! You're like me. I can't wait til my income tax comes to get the joico steam iron. LHCF will be the death of me.
> 
> BostonMaria I want to thank you for the tip on doing a hot oil treatment with EVCO and Castor oil! My hair already feels so much thicker




OT: hwo did you do the hot oil treatment. 
I hope the coupon doesn't expire soon!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> OT: hwo did you do the hot oil treatment.
> I hope the coupon doesn't expire soon!



I pour 3 Tb of EVOO and 3 Tb in a bowl, mix then apply to hair and sit under my hood dryer for 30 mins. I can't wait to do it with my steamer


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

I was inspired by a recent thread and added a touch of coconut oil to my conditioner and proceeded to steam. OMG my hair feels soooo good I  it! I don't know what took me so long to try it!!


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 15, 2010)

The coupon expires on the last day of this month. I am so glad that so many got such a good deal. It will definitely be worth it.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> The coupon expires on the last day of this month. I am so glad that so many got such a good deal. It will definitely be worth it.



I just got off the phone with Michelle(such a sweet lady btw) and she said they don't plan on making it expire. I cancelled my order with another company and went with them. I pd $99 after the discount. The container is coming in on Wednesday and should ship then  I can't wait to steam


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I pour 3 Tb of EVOO and 3 Tb in a bowl, mix then apply to hair and sit under my hood dryer for 30 mins. I can't wait to do it with my steamer


 

wet hair or dry hair?


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> what's the difference between the two steamers?


 

When I asked, the light steamer only has one setting - high, whereas the other steamer has a high and low setting.

Also the Light steamer weighs less.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay - I called them back and they are giving me the $10 off so I am paying $99 instead of $109!!

I can't wait .

I'm going to steam my kids too


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Yay - I called them back and they are giving me the $10 off so I am paying $99 instead of $109!!
> 
> I can't wait .
> 
> *I'm going to steam my kids too*



I laughed out loud


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I laughed out loud


 

LOL  

I meant that in the *best* way!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 15, 2010)

I've received my steamer from salonsRus a few months back and I have a question:

*How are you ladies cleaning your steamer?*

I ask b/c in the section where the water tank is positioned (upside down) it seems like a little bit of water stays trapped when I remove the water tank after each use.....and there seems to be a little white gunk down there in the machine...ewwww 

So am I the only one experiencing this or am I not doing something right?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 15, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Yay - *I called them back* and they are giving me the $10 off so I am paying $99 instead of $109!!
> 
> I can't wait .
> 
> I'm going to steam my kids too


 

*Thank you..I read previous posts it was not working so didn't bother but it's been applied.*


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> wet hair or dry hair?



I do it on dry hair


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I just got off the phone with Michelle(such a sweet lady btw) and she said they don't plan on making it expire. I cancelled my order with another company and went with them. I pd $99 after the discount. The container is coming in on Wednesday and should ship then  I can't wait to steam



That's great, I will have to amend my post then.

Thanks.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 15, 2010)

The discount is working online....can't beat $99.77 -  the cheapest I have seen so far!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

just ordered mine. Can I use it every week?


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 15, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> I've received my steamer from salonsRus a few months back and I have a question:
> 
> *How are you ladies cleaning your steamer?*
> 
> ...



*Anybody?????*


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 15, 2010)

ooh ya'll are going to make me buy this dang thing, especially w/ the discount!!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 16, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> just ordered mine. Can I use it every week?



I plan on using mine 2x a week. I'm going to look up some older steamer threads for you

Eta here are the threads http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=439498&highlight=

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=423828


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 18, 2010)

Salons r us have the best customer service! My order was shipped yesterday and should be here by the 24. I can't wait to steam . Thanks exoticmommie for the deal


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been waiting since January 7th, I will believe it when I see it at my door steps


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> *Anybody?????*



Ewww no I don't have that problem
I would call Mark from salonsrus and ask for assistance


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 18, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I just ordered this one as well. I was able to use the exoticmommies discount for a total of $99. Thank you for the discount!!!!
> 
> On a side note, dayum I spent $255 on hair products today (this steamer and the joico kpak vapor iron)!! My hair better feel like SILK when I'm done!!!


 

Wait, why is mine $109 with the discount?


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have been waiting since January 7th, I will believe it when I see it at my door steps



Did you check you email? I received the tracking #'s from Fed Ex



Cyd Chicago said:


> Wait, why is mine $109 with the discount?


  It depends on which steamer you bought. The black one is $99 after discount and the white one is $109


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 18, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> I've received my steamer from salonsRus a few months back and I have a question:
> 
> *How are you ladies cleaning your steamer?*
> 
> ...


  What kind of water are you using? I think it's only made to be used with distilled or purified water. Other waters might contain minerals and that might be the gunk you're experiencing


----------



## amwcah (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^Do you have to call or can you submit online for the $99?

ETA:  I comes up $109 online.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 18, 2010)

I just called and the guy said it is $109 now.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 19, 2010)

Thinking to myself, "Ya'll done bought so many that ya'll have made the prices go up!"

LMAO...LHCF is a market maker!  This goes to show if LHCF wants something in mass quantities, we could really make our own prices if we bought in bulk.


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Thinking to myself, "Ya'll done bought so many that ya'll have made the prices go up!"
> 
> LMAO...LHCF is a market maker!  This goes to show if LHCF wants something in mass quantities, we could really make our own prices if we bought in bulk.



Like fa real. I know this forum, NC.com, and CurlyNikki was the reason those steamers were sold out. Its nice to feel like i have power!


----------



## lovinglength (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. I ordered mine and used the code. 10 bucks off! Yesssss!


----------



## Lebiya (Feb 19, 2010)

For those of you who ordered the the black one ...do you have a problem with drippage/leakage from the steam?


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 19, 2010)

amwcah said:


> ^^^Do you have to call or can you submit online for the $99?
> 
> ETA:  I comes up $109 online.





amwcah said:


> I just called and the guy said it is $109 now.



I called and spoke to Michelle and she gave the the discount. It should only be 99 or 109 depending on which one oyu beuy. I don't think they're taking orders for the white one

ETA: I  just went on the site and they upped the price by $10 so it's $109 after the discount. still cheaper then anywhere else


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm spoiled.  I wanted my steamer to arrive this weekend but it'll be sometime next week before it gets here


----------



## amwcah (Feb 19, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I called and spoke to Michelle and she gave the the discount. It should only be 99 or 109 depending on which one oyu beuy. I don't think they're taking orders for the white one
> 
> ETA: I  just went on the site and they upped the price by $10 so it's $109 after the discount. still cheaper then anywhere else




True!  I just sucked it up and made my purchase.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 19, 2010)

Ladies!  I just ordered mine.  I spoke with Mark, and he gave me these tidbits of info/advice about the difference between the two steamers.

He thinks the ultra light is the better steamer for two reasons.  First, the water comes from underneath, so you can clean the steamer mechanism with ease.  The other one has the steamer mechanism INSIDE, so you must take it apart to clean it.  After a while the steamer will stop steaming because it will need to be cleaned.

Secondly, the ultra-light steamer is 750 watts of power.  Even though the other has two settings, the highest is only 650 watts of power.  Mark said he'd never known anyone to steam their hair on low, so, he thinks the ultra-light is a better deal.

He says he has 500 in stock, and he's sold 4 today over the phone...mine made 5.


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 19, 2010)

Well i just got one from my bday from the s/o. I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 19, 2010)

Just ordered mine online, $109.77 incl shipping. Best deal I've seen! Thanks exoticmommie! I hope they really take care of you!






Ultra Light Professional Grade Hair Steamer in Black


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Ladies!  I just ordered mine.  I spoke with Mark, and he gave me these tidbits of info/advice about the difference between the two steamers.
> 
> *He thinks the ultra light is the better steamer for two reasons.  First, the water comes from underneath, so you can clean the steamer mechanism with ease.  The other one has the steamer mechanism INSIDE, so you must take it apart to clean it.  After a while the steamer will stop steaming because it will need to be cleaned.
> 
> ...




They also said you can use tap water in this one, in the other it was recommended that you use distilled.

I want to thank you ladies as well, because of all the word put in, they are sending me a free steamer, and all they ask is that I review it like I did the other. 

So thanks again ladies!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the shipping turnaround time?


----------



## Rikku (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the steamer from there ^^ its probably the best purchase I got from when I just lurked this forum ^^


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 19, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> They also said you can use tap water in this one, in the other it was recommended that you use distilled.
> 
> *I want to thank you ladies as well, because of all the word put in, they are sending me a free steamer, and all they ask is that I review it like I did the other. *
> 
> So thanks again ladies!!


 

Not trying to get "in ur buisness or nothin", but you might want to consider a giveaway contest on your blog (not for me, I got mine).....?  good traffic for you and salonsrus.com.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 19, 2010)

Ensjg598 said:


> Not trying to get "in ur buisness or nothin", but you might want to consider a giveaway contest on your blog (not for me, I got mine).....?  good traffic for you and salonsrus.com.



If they bring it up, I would definitely do it. I don't think it's my place to suggest that to them, especially since it's not cheap.

Maybe they will see it mentioned in this thread and agree it's a good idea...


----------



## atrinibeauty (Feb 19, 2010)

I ordered one the other day too  It should be here on the 24th   Thank you Exoticmommie


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 20, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Does anyone know the shipping turnaround time?


   it's about 5 business days. I ordered mine on the 17th and it should be here the 24th. It's coming from Washington state and I'm in Florida so it might also depend on where you live. HTH


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2010)

_*Thanks for this....contemplating the other version where you just use tap water...*_


----------



## TBS (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know whether I should wait for the other to become available or just buy the light one.  I'm sitting here staring at the website.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 22, 2010)

ok, i just got a tabletop version, but i want this one too. lhcf will have you spending up all your hard earned money.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Feb 22, 2010)

*


Cyd Chicago said:



			Ladies! I just ordered mine. I spoke with Mark, and he gave me these tidbits of info/advice about the difference between the two steamers.
		
Click to expand...

*


Cyd Chicago said:


> *He thinks the ultra light is the better steamer for two reasons. First, the water comes from underneath, so you can clean the steamer mechanism with ease. The other one has the steamer mechanism INSIDE, so you must take it apart to clean it. After a while the steamer will stop steaming because it will need to be cleaned.*
> 
> *Secondly, the ultra-light steamer is 750 watts of power. Even though the other has two settings, the highest is only 650 watts of power. Mark said he'd never known anyone to steam their hair on low, so, he thinks the ultra-light is a better deal.*
> 
> *He says he has 500 in stock, and he's sold 4 today over the phone...mine made 5.*


 


TBS said:


> I don't know whether I should wait for the other to become available or just buy the light one.  I'm sitting here staring at the website.


 
Hope the post above helps  I cannot wait to receive mine It should be here on the 24th!


----------



## Solitude (Feb 22, 2010)

blackbarbie986 said:


> ok, i just got a tabletop version, but i want this one too. lhcf will have you spending up all your hard earned money.



You could probably sell the tabletop one easily!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 23, 2010)

WHHHHHYYYY cant I ever come into this hair section and NOT MAKE A PURCHASE!!!! 

**Takes deep breath**

But I am excited about this purchase  because I really need something to help my daughter's transition...She is 13 months post ( 4b) and her roots are very thick!!!


----------



## tsvelte (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never posted before, just lurking and learning.  After seeing this thread, I had to order one. My steamer should be here tomorrow.  I can't wait to start using it and see some positive changes in my hair.  I'm soo tired of the dryness.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ordered mine last night now that they are back in stock.  I can't wait to get it!!!

Thanks for the coupon exoticmommie!


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 23, 2010)

The *good news* is that the fedex tracker shows that mine delivered today 

The *bad news *is that DH will probably get home 1st today so I have to explain yet another hair toy .....................


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 23, 2010)

BE I was coming to ask if anyone got theirs a day early. I'm so jealous! Have fun with it tonight. I'm tracking mine and it left Nashville at 2:30pm.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 23, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> *WHHHHHYYYY cant I ever come into this hair section and NOT MAKE A PURCHASE!!!!*


   I'm the same way! After the joico flat iron NO MORE! My mom even joked that my whole tax return is going to be spent on hair products


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 23, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> BE I was coming to ask if anyone got theirs a day early. I'm so jealous! Have fun with it tonight. I'm tracking mine and it left Nashville at 2:30pm.



Me Too!! 

I am so stoked about mine - I even have the tracking updates sent to my work email address...


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 23, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> BE I was coming to ask if anyone got theirs a day early. I'm so jealous! Have fun with it tonight. I'm tracking mine and it left Nashville at 2:30pm.


 

Here's my dilemma though - I don't have any really good conditioners in my stash to try it with.  I have zero salon brands in my bathroom.   YTC is my staple  but it  made me very frizzy this weekend so I'm almost afraid to use it with a steamer.

I have 2 ORS Replen Packs so I'll probably use those.

Once I'm done with my current stash, I'm going to treat myself to one very nice salon brand conditioner - I'm leaning towards L'Occitane or Wen.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 23, 2010)

Worry not ladies.  *This* is about the best purchase you will make for your hair.  Happy times are coming!


----------



## ahamlet1 (Feb 23, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> WHHHHHYYYY cant I ever come into this hair section and NOT MAKE A PURCHASE!!!!
> 
> **Takes deep breath**
> 
> But I am excited about this purchase  because I really need something to help my daughter's transition...She is 13 months post ( 4b) and her roots are very thick!!!


 LOLI have been watching these steamers for weeks now. Finally a reason I can give my DH to justify this purchase. I am transitioning my DD as well.


----------



## kasey (Feb 23, 2010)

Ladies, please come back with your reviews on the newer model. I almost purchased two of the older model, one for me and one for mom, over the holidays. Thanks. --c


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> They also said you can use tap water in this one, in the other it was recommended that you use distilled.
> 
> I want to thank you ladies as well, because of all the word put in, they are sending me a free steamer, and all they ask is that I review it like I did the other.
> 
> So thanks again ladies!!



My sister wants to buy this steamer so please let us know you like it!


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 23, 2010)

I just checked my tracking number and my steamer was delivered today!! Yah!!  I can't wait to get home!

Mom better keep her hands OFF my steamer !


----------



## amwcah (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^Let me go check mine.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 23, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> *Here's my dilemma though - I don't have any really good conditioners in my stash to try it with.*  I have zero salon brands in my bathroom.   YTC is my staple  but it  made me very frizzy this weekend so I'm almost afraid to use it with a steamer.
> 
> I have 2 ORS Replen Packs so I'll probably use those.
> 
> Once I'm done with my current stash, I'm going to treat myself to one very nice salon brand conditioner - I'm leaning towards L'Occitane or Wen.



Girl lemme tell you. I have some conditioners that are sorry. I barely use them. But when I do, I only use it under the steamer. Just add some of your favorite oils. It will still come out good.


----------



## joy2day (Feb 23, 2010)

Exoticmommie, just wanted to let you and the ladies know that I took advantage of this deal as well, ordered mine last night... I am looking forward to getting the steamer! So thanks for securing the deal, this was the best price I'd seen anywhere!


----------



## curlicarib (Feb 23, 2010)

So how does it work?  When you condition, do you cover your hair (plastic cap)? or do you leave it uncovered? to go under the steamer?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 23, 2010)

*Exoticmommie..you've done a great thing; glad you are getting another steamer..you deserve it. FED-EX tracking states mine due to be delivered tomorrow. ...oh, please, please...let that man ring the bell before I have to head out to work at 11:30!*


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 23, 2010)

Ensjg598 said:


> So how does it work?  When you condition, do you cover your hair (plastic cap)? or do you leave it uncovered? to go under the steamer?



No you don't cover your head. You want the steam to penetrate your strands. I put a spa band around my head, right below my edges. And I pin my hair up with a  clip, making sure to leave my ends out since they need it most. You will be having water droplets rolling down your face, so that is why I use the band. I think the longer your hair the more droplets rolling down. My DH does it too, and he doesn't get as much as I do. I dunno, maybe it's something else. LOL.

Others should share what they do.


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok this hair journey is getting ridiculously expensive.................ordered mine.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 23, 2010)

I assembled mine tonight, co-washed and DTed with Hair One Olive Oil.  I sat under the steamer for about 20 minutes - it only has a high setting and it gets really hot.  At this point it started beeping so I turned it off.  I think the water was getting low or maybe it was running off the timer.

My scalp is still cooling so I'll cool rinse tonight and see how my hair dries.

I'm so excited - many thanks Exoticmommie for posting about the discount.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 23, 2010)

argghh...I JUST spent over a $100 at Rockey Trading buying half wigs and lacefronts

I was just thinking about the time I had my hair steamed and how I needed a hair steamer.

BUT...I remember what that steamer did to my hair, so I don't feel guilty about this purchase, especially since my hair is NOT in a good state right now due to winter cold & neglect on my part. 

Can the discount be used on the less expensive model? The one that you use tap water with? Does anyone have that one?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^  The more expensive one is not available as far as I know until April I think.  I ordered the lite version (the cheaper one) and was able to use the coupon.  It went from $119 to $109.  HTH!


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 24, 2010)

My hair looks and feels really good.  It is much curlier than usual.  I can't wait to use theis on my youngerst - she has very dry hair, especially in the winter.


----------



## TBS (Feb 24, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered the light one. It should be here Friday


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 24, 2010)

*FED-EX did it's thing...my steamer is here...can hardly wait to get back home to open it up!!!*


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 24, 2010)

BE all that lushness and you don't have a salon conditioner?!  Maybe there's something to the whole KISS regimens after all. I used the Suave brand humectant(Nexxus Humectress dupe) and it worked just as well. I only paid $2 at Walmart. Another great find is LeKair around $1. I only add oils and it's wonderful as well.

I'm jealous everyone's geting theirs. Mine's still on the truck "awaiting delivery"


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 24, 2010)

What exactly are the benefits of having a steamer?

My hair is not growing because of my coily ends no matter what I do. Do you think this can help me? I've only had it done once on my hair at a natural hair salon.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 24, 2010)

IT'S HERE!     :woohoo:

my mom, dd, and little bro are looking like she's


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 24, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> *BE all that lushness and you don't have a salon conditioner*?!  Maybe there's something to the whole KISS regimens after all. I used the Suave brand humectant(Nexxus Humectress dupe) and it worked just as well. I only paid $2 at Walmart. Another great find is LeKair around $1. I only add oils and it's wonderful as well.
> 
> I'm jealous everyone's geting theirs. Mine's still on the truck "awaiting delivery"


 
thanks for the compliment - I manily use VO5 Moisture Milks in Strawberries and Cream and HE Totally Twisted  for cowashing and seal with oil while wet.

I DT with an Indian powder once a week and use my YTC once or twice a month.

I think my Indian powders help to make my hair very healthy so I can get away with sheapie conditioners most of the time.  I use Henna, Amla, Shikakai and Neem.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 24, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> IT'S HERE!     :woohoo:
> 
> my mom, dd, and little bro are looking like she's



LOL!!!  Congrats!  Where the heck is mine?


----------



## OneShinyface (Feb 24, 2010)

Just placed my order! Unfortunately it will probably arrive while I'm on a biz trip. Guess DH will greet the FedEx man for me.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 24, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> IT'S HERE!     :woohoo:
> 
> my mom, dd, and little bro are looking like she's


 
So happy for you .  Can't wait to hear how you like it!!



OneShinyface said:


> Just placed my order! Unfortunately it will probably arrive while I'm on a biz trip. Guess DH will greet the FedEx man for me.



That's what happened to me - I worked late and DH beat me home and saw the box 1st  

As a man with a shaved head, he is so puzzled by the time and money I spend on my hair!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 24, 2010)

amwcah said:


> LOL!!!  Congrats!  Where the heck is mine?


 Lol I'm sorry. You should be getting it soon I hope



biancaelyse said:


> So happy for you .  Can't wait to hear how you like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it! I can't describe the way it made my scalp feel. It's like it was opening up the follicles. I did a prepoo with ORS mayo with EVOO and JBCO for 30 mins. Washed with Aphogee poo for damaged hair followed with Dove for 15 mins and my hair is so soft! I wish I could use it on Saturday for my henndigo gloss but I'll be out of town and it will have to wait until next Wednesday

My mother is the same way. She doesn't know how much it cost but I did tell her I got it cheap with the LHCF discount 

here's dd enjoying it already


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

I enjoyed it and put it together as soon as it hit my door. LOL, I used it with YTC mud Mask, I loved the steamer not so much the mask as it left my hair DULL 

I will use it up cause I don't have money to burn. Can't wait to try the steamer with another DC.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Feb 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Worry not ladies. *This* is about the best purchase you will make for your hair. Happy times are coming!


 
Co-signing...yes, hallelujah !


----------



## natieya (Feb 24, 2010)

Exoticmommie.  You rock.  I will definitely look into this. Thanks so much.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 24, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> What exactly are the benefits of having a steamer?
> 
> My hair is not growing because of my coily ends no matter what I do. Do you think this can help me? I've only had it done once on my hair at a natural hair salon.


 
 I missed this earlier but here they are:

- Better Circulation in Scalp leading to better hair growth

- Cleanses Scalp, removing dirt and dead skin

- Brings moisture to your Roots and hair shaft

- Leaves your hair soft and smooth

- Great for Dandruff Sufferer's

- Stops Dryness and hair Breakage

- Makes hair stronger and healthier

- Improves Hair Color Treatments

- Can also act as a Facial Steamer


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 24, 2010)

*Thanx BellaLunie*... I may have to break down and buy 1 cause my hair is not retaining length no matter what I do.

I'll decide tomorrow. I don't know where I'll put it though it looks like it has a big footprint.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 24, 2010)

*Just put mine together, well..all of it except the base. I cannot figure out the metal piece at the bottom of the two rods..I wonder if that piece is the correct piece? Photo added.erplexed*


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> View attachment 59088*Just put mine together, well..all of it except the base. I cannot figure out the metal piece at the bottom of the two rods..I wonder if that piece is the correct piece? Photo added.erplexed*


 
I can't tell from your pic, but what I did was put the feet on the bottome then I unscrewed the metal piece from the pole and put it at the bottom of the feet pole; then put the pole on top; place screw in from bottom in metal while holding top still. It sandwiches the foot stand! 

I wish they had directions, the blonde that I am I had to use my head.  and I wasn't sure until I tightened everything. But it seems just right!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I can't tell from your pic, but what I did was put the feet on the bottome then I unscrewed the metal piece from the pole and put it at the bottom of the feet pole at the top screw from bottom while holding top still.
> 
> I wish they had directions, the blonde that I am I had to use my head.  and I wasn't sure until I tightened everything. But it seems just right!


 
Yes, blurry photo. Thanks, makes sense...only instructions were "Put together as pictured" will try it tomorrow, too tired tonight to dig out the workmen gloves and the wrench..that piece of metal is SHARP!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> Yes, blurry photo. Thanks, makes sense...only instructions were "Put together as pictured" will try it tomorrow, too tired tonight to dig out the workmen gloves and the wrench..that piece of metal is SHARP!!!


 
LOL It is sharp I tried to unscrew it holding it with my hand  OUCH!

I just showed my husband the directions, put together as pictured in the diagram, R U SERIOUS! This isn't legos! HUH, I did get it, I was desperate, LOL!

Hubby agreed said the pic isn't even clear!


----------



## soulfusion (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the code exoticmommie.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 25, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> *Thanx BellaLunie*... I may have to break down and buy 1 cause my hair is not retaining length no matter what I do.
> 
> I'll decide tomorrow. I don't know where I'll put it though it looks like it has a big footprint.



 you might have to do more protective styling and low manip. I only wash and dc 2x weekly and that's the only time I touch my hair besides moisturizing and sealing. That's the only time I comb also. Other than that it's wrapped or under a wig


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 25, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> you might have to do more protective styling and low manip. I only wash and dc 2x weekly and that's the only time I touch my hair besides moisturizing and sealing. That's the only time I comb also. Other than that it's wrapped or under a wig



I always wear protective styles like twists (no ext.) or something else and I only wash every 2-3 weeks. I dc when I wash and I baggy every night. I use coconut oil. I seal the ends and I'm still losing the ends . I only comb my hair when it's wet with conditioner on it and that's it. This Winter I have been doing the half-wigs and wigs also. 

This is why I'm so frustrated with my hair. I'm thinking now that it may be a med. I'm taking now. I'm gonna order the steamer now. I've tried everything else , why not!!  You ladies make it sound so good too.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok i just got my steamer and it had no instructions any who I called and they instructed me. He also told me at least once a mnth use quart cup of vin fill rest with water and let it run. then fill it with reg water and let it run to get vin smell out. This should clean the steamer. I am sitting under it now. ;-)


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Ok i just got my steamer and it had no instructions any who I called and they instructed me. He also told me at least once a mnth use quart cup of vin fill rest with water and let it run. then fill it with reg water and let it run to get vin smell out. This should clean the steamer. I am sitting under it now. ;-)


 
Do you have to do that even if you use distilled water? 

Finding that distilled water was a MOTHER, I went to several walmarts and targets and shop rites and nada, I went to the local Walmart and they had a few so I got 2, I might need to stock up on a dozen for my Steam sessions LOL!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Do you have to do that even if you use distilled water?
> 
> Finding that distilled water was a MOTHER, I went to several walmarts and targets and shop rites and nada, I went to the local Walmart and they had a few so I got 2, I might need to stock up on a dozen for my Steam sessions LOL!



He told me to use *tap water*. He also said it won't hurt to use distilled but they notice it caused build up on prior machines. I have the pro 150 which is a "new" machine from what he said and it should be used with tap water. I found distilled water in 1 stop at Publix. I always see distilled water in the super market.

eta: I am sitting under her now 1st time and it GETS REALLY HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like that.


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 25, 2010)

NappyRina said:


> I've received my steamer from salonsRus a few months back and I have a question:
> 
> *How are you ladies cleaning your steamer?*
> 
> ...





BellaLunie said:


> What kind of water are you using? I think it's only made to be used with distilled or purified water. Other waters might contain minerals and that might be the gunk you're experiencing



I've been using distilled water all along!!.....I don't understand why I get the white gunk trapped in the machine

now I'm upset b/c they were not selling the ultra light steamer back when I got mine (and the price was higher--I paid $129 even with the exoticmommies discount) .. it seems like the new one is better since the tank is not upside down

I feel like I should have waited..buyer's remorse


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> He told me to use *tap water*. He also said it won't hurt to use distilled but they notice it caused build up on prior machines. I have the pro 150 which is a "new" machine from what he said and it should be used with tap water. I found distilled water in 1 stop at Publix. I always see distilled water in the super market.
> 
> eta: I am sitting under her now 1st time and it GETS REALLY HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like that.


 
Same Steamer I have as well, I am soooo mad I went and bought the distilled water thinking I needed it. HUH! I am using that up and then using regular tap water. oh well, I guess I will save some $$$ cha ching! LOL

Yes it does get hot I opened up the front vents a little LOL!


----------



## 757diva (Feb 25, 2010)

Lawddd I'mma get in trouble messing with you ladies lol I just bought one   No more shopping for me dangit. I spent 200+ this week on stuff   Help mi lawdddddddd

I'mma try it out but if I don't like it. I will sell it to someone but I better like it for 109 bucks lol


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

757diva said:


> Lawddd I'mma get in trouble messing with you ladies lol I just bought one  No more shopping for me dangit. I spent 200+ this week on stuff  Help mi lawdddddddd
> 
> I'mma try it out but if I don't like it. I will sell it to someone but I better like it for 109 bucks lol


 
U will love it! 

I have been bad too I spent $125 on 3 hair serums this month alone, not speaking of the Chi Keratin mist or other things I bought, I just say Feb isn't my month!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Same Steamer I have as well, I am soooo mad I went and bought the distilled water thinking I needed it. HUH! I am using that up and then using regular tap water. oh well, I guess I will save some $$$ cha ching! LOL
> 
> Yes it does get hot I opened up the front vents a little LOL!



I just opened the vent. 
From what I read here every one uses distilled and I purchased it but i couldn't put the thing together so i called and during the conversation I asked about cleaning and what kind of water to use.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I just opened the vent.
> From what I read here every one uses distilled and I purchased it but i couldn't put the thing together so i called and during the conversation I asked about cleaning and what kind of water to use.


 
that is cool now I know how to clean it out, I appreciate your sharing that. I bought a gallon of White Vinegar for $1.20 not long ago it was on sale so there I go!


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered mine. Cost 119.00 total.

I asked him specifically if I can use tap water and he said yes!!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG...so this is what PJism feels like. I keep telling myself to wait, what the heck am I waiting for?! I'm going to go order mine!!

Can't wait to start DCing!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG...I got the pop-up from FEDEX that my Steamer was just delivered...told manager I had an emergency (in my mind it was a emergency) and had to go home...

Just got back...had to put that bad boy in the house...didn't want it sittin' on my front porch...(lol)


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 26, 2010)

I got mine yesterday!!  I need to put it together over the weekend.  I can't use it until later...I'm an a personal challenge to make my current style last at least another 5 days.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 26, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> OMG...I got the pop-up from FEDEX that my Steamer was just delivered...told manager I had an emergency (in my mind it was a emergency) and had to go home...
> 
> Just got back...had to put that bad boy in the house...didn't want it sittin' on my front porch...(lol)



Lol!!!  But you are oh so right about not wanting it sitting on the porch.  

FedEx called me 5 hours ago to ask for directions.  Where the heck are they?  We did get 2ft of snow, but that can't stop them.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 26, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Lol!!!  But you are oh so right about not wanting it sitting on the porch.
> 
> FedEx called me 5 hours ago to ask for directions. Where the heck are they? We did get 2ft of snow, but that can't stop them.


 

My driver was 3 hours late.  I had called Fedex and everything.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Lol!!!  But you are oh so right about not wanting it sitting on the porch.
> 
> FedEx called me 5 hours ago to ask for directions.  Where the heck are they?  We did get 2ft of snow, but that can't stop them.





Cyd Chicago said:


> My driver was 3 hours late.  I had called Fedex and everything.



 I know, right....FEDEX really don't need us in their life right now....


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 26, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> OMG...I got the pop-up from FEDEX that my Steamer was just delivered...told manager I had an emergency (in my mind it was a emergency) and had to go home...
> 
> Just got back...had to put that bad boy in the house...didn't want it sittin' on my front porch...(lol)


 

That sounds like an emergency in my mind. 

I know better than to let mine sit on my steps all day so I would have been exiting the building as well, lol.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 26, 2010)

The Pro 150 has a higher wattage than the other model so it does get very hot - I noticed that too.

I'll robably fire mine up tomorrow for round 2


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 26, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> The Pro 150 has a higher wattage than the other model so it does get very hot - I noticed that too.
> 
> I'll robably fire mine up tomorrow for round 2


 

 I was convincing myself not to, I will fire mine up again on Friday next week. LOL!

I am planning another trip to Florida and was like how am I going to position my steamer in the back, then I figured I'd steam before I go, but I know myself, I will go in the water and keep touching my hair being upset I didn't bring my steamer.


----------



## PistolWhip (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you exoticmommie! I took the plunge and should have my steamer on Monday!


----------



## TBS (Feb 26, 2010)

Is the head of the steamer suppose to be _sitting_ on the pole?

I put it together, but I have a feeling I did something wrong. One of my wheels came broken, but I can't be bothered. This thing is cheeeaap. I have two deep cuts down my wrist, I don't even know how they happened 

Once used, i'll post my review.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

TBS, I'm not sure which steamer you purchased but I had to reposition my steamer twice because it was leaning to the side. I realized that the pole needed to be in a little tighter. If the wheel came broken I would call or email salonsrus and I am sure they will send you another wheel. They have good customer service so I can't imagine they would charge you anything for shipping since it was their fault. 

I'm under my steamer right now. I first steamed for one hour, but its so relaxing I'm in for round 2 right now. For my second steam I added avocado oil all over my hair. It feels really soft. Two hours is enough (overload? LOL) so I won't go in for another hour. I think.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I ordered it!!!! I'm sooo excited to try steaming my hair again. I only had one steam experience & it was in a salong 10 years ago...


Thanks exoticmommies for providing us with the discount info!!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 27, 2010)

TBS said:


> Is the head of the steamer suppose to be _sitting_ on the pole?
> 
> I put it together, but I have a feeling I did something wrong. One of my wheels came broken, but I can't be bothered. This thing is cheeeaap._* I have two deep cuts down my wrist, I don't even know how they happened *_
> 
> Once used, i'll post my review.


 
*You have the light weight black steamer? The metal bottom end probably caught you.*


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, so I came across this thread yesterday just being curious and I ended up making yet another large purchase without thinking. Ugh... My SO looked at me like "Really, you just bought a new flat iron. I don't get it."

Oh well, I am so excited for it to arrive. Thanks for the discount code!


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 28, 2010)

I ordered the light weight one for my sister on Feb 5th. It was on back-order so she got it on the 24th. The guy said to use distilled water so I'm confused. I see that they did update the site to say you can use tap water though. erplexed

He also said that the other version use to leak sometimes. They are supposedly redesigning the original model so that the water tank is no longer upside down. The new ones in April should have an upright water tank like the light weight model. I tried to wait until then, but April 15th was just too far away from Feb. 5th.  My sister lives on campus so its more convenient for her to have her own. Plus, she kept hogging mine every weekend.


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 1, 2010)

I used my PRO-150 (black lightweight one) for the 2nd time yesterday.

*My only issue is that it only runs on high and as such, it runs for 20 minutes before all of the water is used up and it shuts itself off.*

I actually filled the water tank just above the "max" line yesterday.  Same thing happened as it did the 1st time - it runs really hot for 20 min and then you get the low water alarm beep and it shuts down.

I started to remove the tank and add more water to steam longer but it was *really hot* to the touch 

I would prefer to have a low setting so that I could steam for a longer period of time rather than just really hot for 15-20 minutes.  

I may get an extra pair of oven mits to I can add more water to the tank to go longer.

I've been using distilled water since the water here is extremely hard.

I still like it though and love how my hair feels afterwards


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I used my PRO-150 (black lightweight one) for the 2nd time yesterday.
> 
> *My only issue is that it only runs on high and as such, it runs for 20 minutes before all of the water is used up and it shuts itself off.*
> 
> ...


 
NONONO (you'll burn yourself), take the grey plug from the top of it out and add water. I did it several times while my husband was under the steamer, I only remove the bottom when emptying the water. THE PLUG - pull it out and add water then put it back. 

The grey plug is located on the top of the unit in the concave of the top!


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NONONO (you'll burn yourself), take the grey plug from the top of it out and add water. I did it several times while my husband was under the steamer, I only remove the bottom when emptying the water. THE PLUG - pull it out and add water then put it back.
> 
> The grey plug is located on the top of the unit in the concave of the top!


 

Thanks so much - I feel pretty silly now


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Thanks so much - I feel pretty silly now


 
YOU I only found out because I was trying to adjust my steam flow to actuall go, LOL!!!! I said hmmm, maybe if I lift it it will allow steam to come out, because twisting it wasn't working! (I thought it wasn't working because of the time it took to get the initial steam out) 

AND I Had no clue where the water bottle went, I thought they wanted me to have a drink while under my steamer. LOL! (I AM BLONDE!) I knew my son got his hair from somewhere!


----------



## amwcah (Mar 1, 2010)

Still waiting for mine.  FedEx said it should be here today.  Ugh...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2010)

I tried out my steamer this morning - only did it for 15 minutes but my hair feels so lush!!!  I used the Silicon Mix Bambu' - this was my first time using this conditioner but I loved the way my hair felt and then when I went out this wet weather - no frizz - 

I can't wait to try it with my other condishes...I plan on putting the AO GPB on DD's hair and putting her under it...I love the way that AO GPB works in her hair and I can't wait see to see her results....

*SIDENOTE *- My DH helped me put it together...those folks know they were wrong for those bootleg instructions (assemble like the picture - lol) that bottom part of the steamer threw me off - they could have mentioned that it needed to be unscrewed, attached to the stand and then screwed back in...

I love it so far...


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

I prepooed with VO5 conditioner mixed with peppermint essential oil, then I washed my sons hair with Thermasilk Moisture Shampoo after shampooing it with Paul Mitchel Shampoo Tea Tree, He is now under the steamer with Yes To Carrots, so he can get some moisture. I am SOOOOO excited to see how his hair comes out, He is UBBEr tender headed, he has 4a/3c texture hair and is SOOOO tenderheaded. HUH, he gets that sore head from his momma, but he has so much hair, I'd die for his hair, so much of it on his head! will report back the results,  oh, I am twisting his hair when I am done, I do his twist every 2-3 weeks


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got finished his hair (and the Twist were super I may add), his hair came out very soft, it was so nice and yes it was very detangled. No ouches, his hair was very moist, I had to rewet a few times and it was definitely like I was spraying conditioner in it. Impressed and HE said mom I like it. So I told him everytime I do it, we will be using the steamer, he goes I have to use the steamer and the dryer. I am like the price of being beautiful darling. LOL!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Just got finished his hair (and the Twist were super I may add), his hair came out very soft, it was so nice and yes it was very detangled. No ouches, his hair was very moist, I had to rewet a few times and it was definitely like I was spraying conditioner in it. Impressed and HE said mom I like it. So I told him everytime I do it, we will be using the steamer, he goes I have to use the steamer and the dryer. I am like the price of being beautiful darling. LOL!



Hey JJ... This is great....what did u use to keep the steam/water from running down his face...


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey JJ... This is great....what did u use to keep the steam/water from running down his face...


 
The Dollar Tree sells the Terry Cloth (I think it is microfiber type) Head Bands for $1 I bought a few and have to go back and get more (for others who might want to steam, use my embroidery machine to put names on it


----------



## joy2day (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok ladies, I got my steamer this morning, and since I am off today, I had a minute to tinker with it and put it together... I have to say that my initial reaction out of the box is a little mixed... it is pretty cheaperplexed But, I just pray that I can get at least a good year's worth of use out of it so that I feel I would have gotten my money's worth.

I miss good ol' U.S. of  A manufacturing... we can say what we wanna say about this country, but for those of us who are old enough to know the difference, the crap coming over here from china does not even begin to compare to the way products were made in this country, the quality used to be OUTSTANDING, and we really didn't know how good it was, until now! Rant Over.

Anyway, I think I will do a hot oil treatment with it tonight or definitely tomorrow... I will post more thoughts then...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 2, 2010)

My new steamer got shipped out yesterday. My old steamer has the leaking problem as well. I could have sent it back in but he(Mark) told me that the 30 I would pay in shipping is just too much for the problem to be potentially not fixed. Plus I have had it for a year so I had a good run with it. I am keeping it and I will have my dh take it apart one of these days to see if he can fix it.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 2, 2010)

are u ladies covering your head before steaming? if so with what? I used saran wrap yesturday.


----------



## joy2day (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't plan on covering my head... I seemed to read mixed reviews about this in previous threads. Personally I want the steam to really penetrate and infuse my hair, so I will go without a plastic cap... 

...I think I will go ahead and do a oil treatment tonight. I normally do a molasses/honey treatment mid-week which is messy enough with a plastic cap (but I love how soft my new growth is when I do this), so I guess I won't try that with the steamer, I will just do cream or oil treatments...


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> are u ladies covering your head before steaming? if so with what? I used saran wrap yesturday.




The treatment is more effective without covering up. 

Just stick a terry towel headband or cotton wool around your head to catch the water droplets.


----------



## ahamlet1 (Mar 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I can't tell from your pic, but what I did was put the feet on the bottome then I unscrewed the metal piece from the pole and put it at the bottom of the feet pole; then put the pole on top; place screw in from bottom in metal while holding top still. It sandwiches the foot stand!
> 
> I wish they had directions, the blonde that I am I had to use my head.  and I wasn't sure until I tightened everything. But it seems just right!


 
The ladies of LHCF rock . Thanks to JJamiah it took 10 minutes to assemble. 5 minutes of that was spent finding the right wrench. Sooooo looking forward to steam mmy and DD's hair tonight.


----------



## Solitude (Mar 4, 2010)

My steamer came. I didn't appreciate Fed Ex leaving it in front of my door all day when they could have taken it to my apartment complex's office. Sigh. At least no one stole it. Thankfully, I signed up for email alerts so I came home early. 

My bf is putting it together right now, but I probably won't have time to use it for a while.


----------



## 757diva (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today...as much as I want to open it. I havent   I need to find somewhere to store it UGH


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my steamer on Tuesday. It's been sitting in the box since then.

I have to find a spot to put it.

Can't wait.


----------



## Solitude (Mar 4, 2010)

757diva said:


> I got mine in the mail today...as much as I want to open it. I havent   I need to find somewhere to store it UGH



Yeah, it's pretty huge . I'm storing mine in my wash room, alongside my hood dryer.

We put it together and I turned it on last night and that steam seemed to be working pretty well. It'll be a few days before I do my hair again to really test it. That little container with the water gets really hot, like boiling hot. I'll have to make sure I warn my son to stay away from it.


----------



## Imani (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the tap water steamer in from salons r us. i didn't see this thread before I bought it, so I didn't get the discount

I was appalled by the lack of instructions. But I figured it out and turned it on. it seemed like it was working pretty well. didn't seem as hot as the ones at the salon though. I am washing my hair this evening and will be testing it out. along with my new FHI blow dryer and Hana Elite flat iron.


----------



## 757diva (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok I took it out the box but how the h*** do I put this thing together. I have the base down with the whell connected then I have 2 poles a fat one with a metal thing on top of it. Then I have a smaller one. Which pole goes into the base?


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 4, 2010)

757diva said:


> Ok I took it out the box but how the h*** do I put this thing together. I have the base down with the whell connected then I have 2 poles a fat one with a metal thing on top of it. Then I have a smaller one. Which pole goes into the base?



bumping so someone can help.

My DH put mine together.

I also think someone explained it in earlier post.


----------



## 757diva (Mar 4, 2010)

lemme go back in this thread and look b/c it is just sitting here looking lonely on the floor lol and I'm ready to power this sucker up


----------



## Imani (Mar 4, 2010)

757diva said:


> lemme go back in this thread and look b/c it is just sitting here looking lonely on the floor lol and I'm ready to power this sucker up


 

i haven't read this entire thread, i assume its probably mentioned how to put it together somewhere, but I will tell u what I did. 

I got mine yesterday, the black tap water one, I think we are talking about the same one. 

The fat pole goes at the base. I took a wrench (ok, i'm not super handy, so i don't know if thats the right name for it), and unscrewed the metal circular part off the fat pole, removing both the long screw and the plate. 

next, i stuck the fat pole down into the base. then I reattached the metal circular part and screw to the bottom of the base. if you turn the metal circular part the right way, it should click into place with slight force.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 4, 2010)

Imani said:


> I got the tap water steamer in from salons r us. i didn't see this thread before I bought it, so I didn't get the discount
> 
> I was appalled by the lack of instructions. But I figured it out and turned it on. it seemed like it was working pretty well. _*didn't seem as hot as the ones at the salon though*_. I am washing my hair this evening and will be testing it out. along with my new FHI blow dryer and Hana Elite flat iron.


 

*Not hot enough? Wow....I had to vent mine and get from under it was so hot. I did find my nape area did not get as hot as my crown{ouch!!!} so I turned my head to the side which helped.*


----------



## 757diva (Mar 4, 2010)

Imani said:


> i haven't read this entire thread, i assume its probably mentioned how to put it together somewhere, but I will tell u what I did.
> 
> I got mine yesterday, the black tap water one, I think we are talking about the same one.
> 
> ...




GIRLLLL I don't know you but I loveeeeeeeeeeeee you .  Woot Woot. I swear this thing needs better directions but in about an hour I'm going to be in hair heavennnnnnnnnn   Now only if mi son would siddown and watch tv so I can use it lol


----------



## Solitude (Mar 4, 2010)

Imani said:


> i haven't read this entire thread, i assume its probably mentioned how to put it together somewhere, but I will tell u what I did.
> 
> I got mine yesterday, the black tap water one, I think we are talking about the same one.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's exactly it. Make sure to put the legs in before re-attaching the metal to the base. It was very confusing.


----------



## joy2day (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, so I wanted to stop by here and comment on what I thought about the steamer after the first steam... I have very coarse kinky, relaxed 4c hair. I have been playing in my bangs all day (event after two days since steaming), my new growth feels so soft, and it does seem "different" than the softness that I have been getting from just my moisturizers and deep con's since I have started my journey. Also, my coils are looser, they really are! It is as if the moisture has allowed them to "hang" and loosen up, if you will, thus its kinda showing me what my natural hair would really be like with the right balance of moisture. Because my hair always been dry, that didn't mean that it couldn't be more moist, and retain moisture!! I honestly thought in the past that my hair would just always be kinda dry, but now I see that I can have softer, more hydrated hair! So this has me REALLY contemplating transitioning. At the least I want to stretch until the end of May, that would be 16 weeks for me...

That said, steam treatments will be in my life forever. I will say again though that I wasn't crazy about the build of the ultra lightweight steamer, BUT, if you want a floor standing steamer at what I feel, is an affordable price, get the $109 (with the discount) from salonsrus. I kinda wish I had waited til next month for the other model to come back in stock, it seemed to be built better than the ultralight model, from what I could see on YT tutorials. But, didn't someone say that model was being discontinued?

Thanks again exoticmommie, I am truly a steamer for life!

-just my 2cents.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel

Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....

Just thought I would share


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 4, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Not hot enough? Wow....I had to vent mine and get from under it was so hot. I did find my nape area did not get as hot as my crown{ouch!!!} so I turned my head to the side which helped.*


 LMAO! I put a bandana around my around my forehead(Thanks Charzboss) and a towel around my neck which helped a lil' bit.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay, I tried Yes to Carrots again on my hair. I clarify'd first, gave myself a nexxus treatment , and a 30m yes to carrots under the steamer. It came out light and bouncy and NOT dull! I think the Yes to Carrots and Hair one together are a NONO they are too conditioning.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 5, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel
> 
> Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....
> 
> Just thought I would share



you're not the only one who got a rude awakening steaming in the buff


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 6, 2010)

Exactly.  My son came thru and put mine together.  Since I watched him from my perch in the bed while sipping on a cup of coffee , I don't know exactly what he was doing but he was  at the instructions that came in the box.  

Sounds like the instructions below are what he did, but he also said that my "hairboard ladies" should watch that metal plate so you won't cut your hands off. lol! He also noted that if you put the metal plate on the bolt, then put it on and screw it down, it won't take as much force to get it to pop in place.  

I'll fire it up this afternoon and see if I can get some moisture back into my hair.  Since I started going more frequently to the salon, my hair is not the same.  



Imani said:


> i haven't read this entire thread, i assume its probably mentioned how to put it together somewhere, but I will tell u what I did.
> 
> I got mine yesterday, the black tap water one, I think we are talking about the same one.
> 
> ...


----------



## caramelma (Mar 6, 2010)

I placed my order today ! YAY!


----------



## Solitude (Mar 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel
> 
> Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....
> 
> Just thought I would share



thank you for this! I usually wear a camisole when I'm doing my hair. I think I'll have time to do my first steam treatment tonight. My scalp is excited.


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel
> 
> Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....
> 
> Just thought I would share





BellaLunie said:


> you're not the only one who got a rude awakening steaming in the buff






Y'all got me over here crying.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 6, 2010)

I just placed my order for the Ultra Light one, $109.77 total. I've been in the market for a hair steamer for a long time!! It will arrive just in time for my 30th birthday!! 

Thanks ExoticMommie!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 6, 2010)

Congratulations ladies who just ordered your steamer enjoy it enjoy it.

You might want to Clarify to let your Moisture Conditioner get deep in there and get the raw feel of it! Just a suggestion 

Steam on ladies steam on!


----------



## My Friend (Mar 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel
> 
> Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....
> 
> Just thought I would share


 
ROTFLMAO


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 6, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Y'all got me over here crying.



 it's easier to just jump in the shower that way for me because I hate rinsing in the sink. My hair will be a tangled mess so many weeks post. I don't know how serial stretchers do it


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 7, 2010)

I received my steamer and cant figure out how to assemble it!!!! It didnt come with detailed instructions!


If anyone is on line- please HELP!!!  I want to use it NOW!!! UGH!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Mar 7, 2010)

I finally ordered today!!!! Thanks EM for the code!! I've got 2 jars of YTC's that I cant wait to use!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 7, 2010)

Ultra Light Professional Grade Tap Water Hair Steamer in Black

^^^I just purchased this!!!!!!

thanks for the code OP!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 7, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> I received my steamer and cant figure out how to assemble it!!!! It didnt come with detailed instructions!
> 
> 
> If anyone is on line- please HELP!!! I want to use it NOW!!! UGH!!!


 
Please look at previous post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a steam treatment prepoo with Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment......I really like how this steaming makes my hair feel
> 
> *Side Note...I would not recommend steaming your hair in tha' nude... (I know TMI)....Man - one little drip of that hot steaming water will make one pop up like toast:burning: (d*** near knocked my steamer over) to get some clothes on....*
> 
> Just thought I would share


 


I put a Towel Around My Shoulders to catch any drips and to wipe my face.

ETA:  When I thought Mine was _"Leaking"_ the Water Reservoir was actually Cracked.erplexed  

I replaced just the water reservoir for $24.99 and it's been fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I put a Towel Around My Shoulders to catch any drips and to wipe my face.
> 
> ETA: When I thought Mine was _"Leaking"_ the Water Reservoir was actually Cracked.erplexed
> 
> I replaced just the water reservoir for $24.99 and it's been fine.


 
*Those of you that Purchased the Black Ultra Lightweight One, Keep Us Posted on How it Works.......thanks


----------



## 757diva (Mar 7, 2010)

How many times a week are you ladies using the steamer?  I used it about 3 days ago and I'm about to hop up under it again   Is 2 times a week too much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2010)

I Steam Weekly.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 7, 2010)

I am going to aim for every other week.

If I can find a spot in the BOY CAVE I will try for once a month in the summer!


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm steaming for the first time, as we speak (so to speak).  Forget about the health of my hair ... THIS FEELS HEAVENLY!!! 

I bought one of those terry cloth spa bands from Sally's yesterday and it's protecting my ears/neck/fo'head from the heat.

It gets hot, but it feels great! 

ETA:  I had bobby pins holding my hair on top of my head and I had to reposition them because they were getting hot and burning my scalp.  Beware!


----------



## 757diva (Mar 7, 2010)

I think in the directions it said not to have metal clips in your hair while using the product lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 7, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> I'm steaming for the first time, as we speak (so to speak).  Forget about the health of my hair ... THIS FEELS HEAVENLY!!!
> 
> I bought one of those terry cloth spa bands from Sally's yesterday and it's protecting my ears/neck/fo'head from the heat.
> 
> ...



Try using a plastic claw clip to pile your hair on top of your hair instead.  This is what my hairdresser does.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 7, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Try using a plastic claw clip to pile your hair on top of your hair instead.  This is what my hairdresser does.



Thanks Stella - that is a great idea...I was using a duckbill clip and had to keep repositioning it.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 8, 2010)

757diva said:


> How many times a week are you ladies using the steamer?  I used it about 3 days ago and I'm about to hop up under it again   Is 2 times a week too much?



I've been steaming 2x a wk. Usually on Wednesday and Saturday


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Stella.  I know I have one of those around here somewhere and I'll try it next time.

Y'all, it's the morning after and I am in LOVE!  After I rinsed I put in a Fermodyl 619 ampule (2 for 1 at Sally's), then my Vatika oil, sealing my ends with JBCO.  I braided it in four plaits, pincurled, tied it up and hit the sack.  My hair today feels so nice and lush.  I can't wait to see what the longterm results are.  

My hair is happy! 



stellagirl76 said:


> Try using a plastic claw clip to pile your hair on top of your hair instead.  This is what my hairdresser does.


----------



## Imani (Mar 8, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Not hot enough? Wow....I had to vent mine and get from under it was so hot. I did find my nape area did not get as hot as my crown{ouch!!!} so I turned my head to the side which helped.*


 

maybe something is wrong with mine? it really doesn't feel that hot to me at all. like i said the ones at the salon seem much hotter. 

Or maybe I have a different threshold for heat than most people. I do take really hot showers. 

does anyone know what that grey nob at the top is for on the ultra light (black tapwater ) one?


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 8, 2010)

I steam 1-2x per week.

I pre-oiled with Amla Oil this weekend,  steamed in some Neem powder in  mixed  with Aloe Vera juice, molasses and water and my hair came out fabulous


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 8, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> Exactly. My son came thru and put mine together. Since I watched him from my perch in the bed while sipping on a cup of coffee , I don't know exactly what he was doing but he was  at the instructions that came in the box.
> 
> Sounds like the instructions below are what he did, but he also said that my "hairboard ladies" should watch that metal plate so you won't cut your hands off. lol! He also noted that if you put the metal plate on the bolt, then put it on and screw it down, it won't take as much force to get it to pop in place.
> 
> I'll fire it up this afternoon and see if I can get some moisture back into my hair. Since I started going more frequently to the salon, my hair is not the same.


 

THANK YOU!!! I was about to get fired up!!! lol


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 8, 2010)

Imani said:


> does anyone know what that grey nob at the top is for on the ultra light (black tapwater ) one?


 

that's where you pour the water, untwist it and it leads to the water resevoir(sp)


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

EXOTICMOMMIE can you please get SalonsRUs to hook up the UK sista's too or at least do one bulk consignment to the UK.  They keep refusing to ship.

US EU/UK ladies want nice hair too.......


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> EXOTICMOMMIE can you please get SalonsRUs to hook up the UK sista's too or at least do one bulk consignment to the UK.  They keep refusing to ship.
> 
> US EU/UK ladies want nice hair too.......



I'll email them and ask them why not. I don't see what the problem would be?


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^ Thanks you rock EM !!!


----------



## Imani (Mar 8, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> that's where you pour the water, untwist it and it leads to the water resevoir(sp)





thank u! I had just been unscrewing the resevoir to fill it up when i ran out of water. using pot holders bc it was so hot

man, they really need some instructions w/ this thing


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 8, 2010)

Imani said:


> thank u! I had just been unscrewing the resevoir to fill it up when i ran out of water. using pot holders bc it was so hot
> 
> man, they really need some instructions w/ this thing


 
*The way I have been heating up the water is by unscrewing the resevoir then filling with cool water so it can heat up so I don't have to funnel water in thru the tiny grey piece. If you fill it up to the max line this way you shouldn't run out of water.*


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 8, 2010)

My hair seems shorter since I started steaming, it was longer and after the steam it was shorter, I figured it was like hair swell or something.


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My hair seems shorter since I started steaming, it was longer and after the steam it was shorter, I figured it was like hair swell or something.


 
maybe shrinkage...kinda like guys in a swimming pool(LOL)


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 8, 2010)

PistolWhip said:


> maybe shrinkage...kinda like guys in a swimming pool(LOL)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> My hair seems shorter since I started steaming, it was longer and after the steam it was shorter, *I figured it was like hair swell or something.*


 
That is your Cuticle being lifted/raised.  Hopefully, you let your hair sit awhile to cool down a bit before you rinse and proceed with the remainder of your Regi.

Good Observation JJ!

Which is primarily the main reason, I use Porosity Control for my Final Rinse (after every DC treatment with Heat) to lock that moisture in.  To restrict and close the cuticle.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That is your Cuticle being lifted/raised. Hopefully, you let your hair sit awhile to cool down a bit before you rinse and proceed with the remainder of your Regi.
> 
> Good Observation JJ!
> 
> Which is primarily the main reason, I use Porosity Control for my Final Rinse (after every DC treatment with Heat) to lock that moisture in. To restrict and close the cuticle.


 

Thanks IDare 

I forgot to use my PC last time will use it this time with my wash even though I won't be steaming this weekend. My hair feels ultra moist.


----------



## HarySituation (Mar 8, 2010)

Imani said:


> thank u! *I had just been unscrewing the resevoir to fill it up when i ran out of water*. using pot holders bc it was so hot
> 
> man, they really need some instructions w/ this thing


 


ME TOO!!!  My oh my... dont know how I went this long without u helpful LHCF ladies


----------



## exoticmommie (Mar 10, 2010)

I emailed them twice about shipping to UK and haven't heard anything back yet. And they usually email back the same day.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been having so many issues with my hair since I moved overseas.       I decided to go to  extremes to combat my setbacks and hold on to my progress.  I bought a water filter/softener last month and just now I bought a steamer!  I read ExoticMommies' blog (thanks!!!) and used her discount to get the Pro 150 black ultra-light.    So if I am not Rapunzel by the time I come back to the states something is really wrong!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

my steamer arrived!

I need help: If I put the wheels on first, the stabilizing plate doesnt fit. If I put the plate on first, the wheels dont fit!

ETA: I added a pic of where Im at with it right now. Does it look right?


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 13, 2010)

Washnset I can't help you.  We must have diff models.  I called my son and read him what you said and he said on my steamer the wheels and stabilizer plates are independent of each other.  Hopefully, somebody will come in and help you out.  I want you to get it going because you are going to like it.  

I'm putting some amla oil in overnight and will do a kpac protein and then a joico moisturing dc tomorrow with the steamer, tomorrow.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  

Good luck.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 13, 2010)

I am sick coughing and all but must wash my hair. Just washed and am now steaming with jason biotin, coconut oil, evoo and wheat germ oil. I did it for 30 min and all the conditioner is gone it's saturated in my hair. I just slopped some more on no oils and got back under for 30 more min.

I love my steamer through sickness and health... LOL


----------



## Maynard (Mar 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> my steamer arrived!
> 
> I need help: If I put the wheels on first, the stabilizing plate doesnt fit. If I put the plate on first, the wheels dont fit!
> 
> ETA: I added a pic of where Im at with it right now. Does it look right?



My boo said you have take the bolt off the bottom of the pole off and then insert it into the base.

So basically the bolt should be poking thru the hole and secures everything.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 13, 2010)

when I tried to put it back together myself, I took the bolt out, but I couldnt get it back in! in took me so many times and I ended up giving up. my SO did it and got it on the first try.

I used my steamer...no...steamah today and I LOVE it!!!!



Gin said:


> My boo said you have take the bolt off the bottom of the pole off and then insert it into the base.
> 
> So basically the bolt should be poking thru the hole and secures everything.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine was delivered yesterday!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> I emailed them twice about shipping to UK and haven't heard anything back yet. And they usually email back the same day.




Thanks for the update exoticmommie.


----------



## caramelma (Mar 15, 2010)

My steamer came today! I was so excited, it only took me 2 minutes to put that sucker together. I will report back once I use it.


----------



## caramelma (Mar 16, 2010)

Guess what? I was just about to use my steamer tonite and just as I turned it on I get nothing no light , no steam, no nothing I am so freaking pissed right now. I wanted to use it sooooo bad Yall I called the number on the papers that came in the box and mark said that he would send me another one out right away but it will be five buisness days before I receive my new one.    ITS MY STEAMER AND I NEED IT NOW!


----------



## caramelma (Mar 16, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## Solitude (Mar 16, 2010)

caramelma said:


> Guess what? I was just about to use my steamer tonite and just as I turned it on I get nothing no light , no steam, no nothing I am so freaking pissed right now. I wanted to use it sooooo bad Yall I called the number on the papers that came in the box and mark said that he would send me another one out right away but it will be five buisness days before I receive my new one.    ITS MY STEAMER AND I NEED IT NOW!



Aw, that SUCKS   ....at least they said they will send you another one.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Those of you that Purchased the Black Ultra Lightweight One, Keep Us Posted on How it Works.......thanks



It is working fine so far...it does get awfully hot under there...

I wear sweat headband and a very thin turban I bought when I was doing the homemade steam treatments...so you already know I am lookin' some kind of soulful sitting under that steamer


----------



## starfish79 (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW - I think I need to get one of these! My hair is as dry as the Sahara!!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 18, 2010)

caramelma said:


> Guess what? I was just about to use my steamer tonite and just as I turned it on I get nothing no light , no steam, no nothing I am so freaking pissed right now. I wanted to use it sooooo bad Yall I called the number on the papers that came in the box and mark said that he would send me another one out right away but it will be five buisness days before I receive my new one.  ITS MY STEAMER AND I NEED IT NOW!


 
stupid question but you put water in it up to the MAX line right? If so unplug it and plug it back in. Try setting the temp and see if the red light comes on


----------



## caramelma (Mar 18, 2010)

Girl you know I have been trying everything that I could think of and it's still not working. My new one will be here tuesday but you betta believe if that sucker starts working any time before then I will be steaming my a** off. Lol!


----------



## Imani (Mar 18, 2010)

okay, so i'm under my steamer again, my second time using it since I got it. This time I adjusted the height, it was way too high last time. I had posted before that it didn't get hot enough but thats bc I wasn't really under it good! i am sitting here good and hot now, esp my ears


----------



## jsuaka17 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just ordered mine. I can't wait to see the results.  I am getting excited after reading the testimonials on this site.


----------



## LadyPBC (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm almost sold.  I called them today just to talk about it.  I'm natural (4a I think).  Please somebody tell me why I can't die and go to heaven without trying the steamer LOL! BTW - Thanks ExoticMommie (and thanks IDareT'sHair)!


----------



## tdwillis (Mar 22, 2010)

I just purchased one as well on Friday. I cannot wait to try it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 22, 2010)

My steamer is broken :-( Not sure what's wrong. I need to contact Mark asap and see if I can fix the problem. I put water in it, but its not really steaming like it used to. The cup that holds the excess water is filling up to the top in 15 minutes and the water is draining right away.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 22, 2010)

^oh no how long have you had it?


----------



## Ediese (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought mine on Friday. Can't wait to get it! I have a ton of plans for my head. lol


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 25, 2010)

I put mine together (finally).  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

So, I'm going to try it tonight.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 25, 2010)

What page do I need to go back to 2 find out how to put this thing together?

I'm trying to figure out how the pole goes in .

My steamer has been sitting in the box about 2 weeks. first I was busy with company and now I can't figure out how to stick the pole in the base.   

*ETA::*  Ok, I went back to pg. 14 and got some instruction. I'll have to go downstairs and try it out now.

*ETA2::* Ok, *thanx Imani!!  Th*at was very simple. You would think they could take the time to print that on some instructions.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 25, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> ^oh no how long have you had it?


 
2 months old!! I just sent an email to Mark and hopefully he will tell me how to fix the problem.  I am hoping I can fix it. Thankfully there's a warranty on this thing.


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 25, 2010)

What is that little bottle for?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> What is that little bottle for?



To drain off the excess -  there should be a plastic thingee on the pole right under hood that you can fit it into...


----------



## caramelma (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am happy to report that I received my replacement steamer yesterday and tested it out today just to make sure that it was working and I must say that I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 26, 2010)

I steamed 2x yesterday:

*Added DC to dry hair *(Using the 'relaxer technique.'  It was a mix of AOWC, bananas, EVOO, Castor Oil, and honey) 
*Steamed *
*Washed *(Nizoral)
*Added my leave in conditioner * (Trader Joe's Nourish plus EVOO)
*Steamed again*


I brushed my hair out and let it air dry in two ponytails overnight.  It looks a hot mess, as I didn't do anything to it this morning but put it in a dew drop, but it feeeeeeeeeeeeels so soft..  I'm going to flat iron it, and add pics; I found my camera and the battery is charged!


THANKS EXOTICMOMMIE!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 26, 2010)

I like this steamer a lot better than the old one, because I don't have to worry about it acting up and leaking on my floor.


----------



## belleza (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their steamer from HairGift?  Also, is SalonsRUs the company whose machine keeps breaking on people.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 26, 2010)

:burning:Has anyone noticed the difference in temp when steaming on freshly relaxed hair and hair that has a lot of new growth? When I was many weeks post(I got it when I was around 8 wks) I could steam for an hour or so with no problems but now that I'm freshly relaxed with no ng after 10 mins I'm like :burning:


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally put my steamer together and steamed for the first time.

I think i liked it. My first time I couldn't get positioned right under the bonnet . At some points my crown was smoking hot but the sides were not warm.

I started off without a cap just clips and that was pretty good til the plastic clips started heating up .

Then I put a cap on and took out the clips. 

I still have to wash out the conditioner concoction I put on my head when it cools down.

I still have high hopes for my steamer.

ETA:: I had the best detangling or I should say no need to detangle session yet. My hair was soft as a babies and just made me so happy. Once I get the technique down I should be really on to something.


----------



## amwcah (Mar 31, 2010)

After having my steamer for over a month, I'm finally about to put it together and steam.  Hopefully, it will detangle my tangles from removing my braids.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 31, 2010)

Curious, after you steam with condish do you rinse with cool water?  

Its been over 2 weeks since I ordered my steamer and I still don't have it yet.


----------



## amwcah (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^Two years!!!!??

I'm sitting under the steamer now and my scalp is on fire.  I will probably only steam for a few more minutes.  I suppose my pores are open after removing my braids and this is causing the flaming scalp.

Also I had to tie a damp wash cloth to my forehead because it was being scorched.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 31, 2010)

amwcah said:


> ^^^Two years!!!!??
> 
> I'm sitting under the steamer now and my scalp is on fire.  I will probably only steam for a few more minutes.  I suppose my pores are open after removing my braids and this is causing the flaming scalp.
> 
> *Also I had to tie a damp wash cloth to my forehead because it was being scorched*.



I was the same way...I bought one of those headbands that you wear for sports to catch all the access water - I also use a thin turban (that I used when I was doing the homemade steaming) on my head as it felt like that thing was steaming my doggone brain....


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine arrived today!  As soon as I knock out this homework I am getting my steam on!

ETA: Hmm, I had planned on relaxing tomorrow. Do I need to wait or will steaming today be OK?

Its assembled very easily.  It heats up in about 10 minutes....and now I am about to try it for the first time!

20 minutes later...OK it was nice.  No miracle results, but I'm definitely thinking its a better source of heat than a dryer/cap combo for DCs.  

Question:  does anyone ever add a drop of essential oil to the water?  I was thinking it would infuse my hair with a nice fragrance.  Do you think it would work, or would it mess up the equipment?


----------



## joy2day (Apr 1, 2010)

Those of you who bought the ultralightweight version, be very careful of the clear plastic clamp that holds the little drainage bottle onto the pole... I broke mine tonight as I was pulling my steamer out to steam! But alas, I taped in on with some shipping tape until I can figure out how to get a clamp that I can fit onto the pole so that I can remove the thing without having to tape it up each time I steam... Steaming now to relax my nerves!

...I am determined to get my money's worht outta this thing!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 1, 2010)

since Ive started using my steamer, I have noticed that my hair isnt shedding as much.

Im using my steamer right now!


----------



## apinkdiva (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello ladies I am interested in purchasing the steamer but I am debating which model I should get. Just from what I've read in the thread someone mentioned that a new model is coming out in April. Does anyone know which model would be considered the new model? The two models that they have listed on the website are the Pro 150 and Pro 1037A (backorder). Any recommendations on the models would be appreciated, TIA.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> :burning:Has anyone noticed the difference in temp when steaming on freshly relaxed hair and hair that has a lot of new growth? When I was many weeks post(I got it when I was around 8 wks) I could steam for an hour or so with no problems but now that I'm freshly relaxed with no ng after 10 mins I'm like :burning:




I experienced that as well.  It wasn't that serious, I didn't have to stop steaming. But I definitely noticed that my scalp was more sensitive to the heat.


----------



## aymone (Apr 5, 2010)

I would recommend this company. I bought mine off from ebay from them. I love it and I think steaming helps you with stretching your relaxers, it makes your new growth very soft. I love it. Plus there was free shipping off of ebay.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2010)

I love my steamer. My hair feels real silky after using it. Ladies if your not really happy with your steam results, try switching up your conditioner. My first post I wasn't impressed but wowsers the next time I clarified and tried again, oh boy what a difference and my hair was silky soft.

Ladies who haven't ordered one or need to be convinced, this is a great item to have when you DC weekly. I was only intending to use it every other week. For therapeutic reasons as well as healthy Hair practice I use it weekly and I love it. It is a part of my regimen.


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 5, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I experienced that as well. It wasn't that serious, I didn't have to stop steaming. But I definitely noticed that my scalp was more sensitive to the heat.


 
I'm very tenderheaded so that might be the reason


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2010)

I got my steamer with no real problems.  But their customer service rep caused some unnecessary drama.  He emailed me two weeks after I placed my order to tell me they couldn't ship my order.  So I called and emailed twice, with no response from him.  iI emailed again and he asked me for an alternate address.  So I gave him one.  He never responded to that email.  I emailed again, no response.  But then my steamer arrived to the original address I gave them.  So all his drama was unnecessary and unprofessional (since he failed to respond to several emails)


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 5, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I'm very tenderheaded so that might be the reason


Girl me too!


----------



## apinkdiva (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Ladies! I just ordered mine. I spoke with Mark, and he gave me these tidbits of info/advice about the difference between the two steamers.
> 
> He thinks the ultra light is the better steamer for two reasons. First, the water comes from underneath, so you can clean the steamer mechanism with ease. The other one has the steamer mechanism INSIDE, so you must take it apart to clean it. After a while the steamer will stop steaming because it will need to be cleaned.
> 
> ...


 
I went to their website and looked up the differences. 

Ultra light
*CE Certified*
This machine uses regular *Tap Water*! No more fussing with running to the grocery story to purchase pricey distilled water. 
Easy to use On/Off Design with a 30 Minute Auto-Shutoff timer
Professional Strength 620w for maximum steam output
Jumbo plastic hood with silent operation (11" diameter bonnet opening)
30 minute auto-shutoff silent timer with no annoying ticking sounds
Convenient Adjustable height and swivel casters

Pro
*CE Certified*
2 temperature settings: 310w or 620w - very easy to operate
Jumbo plastic hood with silent operation
60 minute auto-shutoff silent timer with no annoying ticking sounds
Convenient Adjustable height and swivel casters

According to the description on the site they both have the same wattage the only diferences I see are the containers, tap vs distilled water, and 30 min timer vs a 60 min timer.

If the ultra light is the better machine why is it cheaper? For the ladies who already have steamers which would you recommend or does it matter, thanks.


----------



## India*32 (Apr 6, 2010)

exoticmommie said:


> Hello all,
> I just wanted to share about a $10 discount from Salon R US (now  www.LCLBeauty.com), on their hair steamer. I did a post about their steamer on my blog a while back. Well apparently they loved it and wanted to extend a discount to my readers.
> 
> *Click here to read more.*
> ...




Hello Exotic Mommy,

Thanks so much for your insight on this steamer in detail.  I purchased the "Ultra Light Pro Grade Tap Water Hair Steamer."  $119.77 along with your discount code and free shipping and handling.  Grand Total.  $109.77.  I've heard about the steamer, but really ignored the thread.  On Saturday, I've noticed a woman with a lively pony tail. She stated she stretch her relaxer for 12 to 16 weeks.  Her hair length is at least bsl.  That sold me and thanks to You, I'll write my reviews.  Thanks.

India


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 7, 2010)

apinkdiva said:


> I went to their website and looked up the differences.
> *According to the description on the site they both have the same wattage* the only diferences I see are the containers, tap vs distilled water, and 30 min timer vs a 60 min timer.
> 
> If the ultra light is the better machine why is it cheaper? For the ladies who already have steamers which would you recommend or does it matter, thanks.


 

I have the Ultra Light. The website is incorrect.  The machine itself is labeled 750 WATTS.   Its:
1) Easy to assemble
2) Easy to use
3) Mess free
4) Easy to clean

Don't get wound up over the price difference.  Its a whole $20.


----------



## apinkdiva (Apr 7, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I have the Ultra Light. The website is incorrect. The machine itself is labeled 750 WATTS. Its:
> 1) Easy to assemble
> 2) Easy to use
> 3) Mess free
> ...


 
Thanks so much.


----------



## michaela (Apr 13, 2010)

I have always wanted a steamer! think I will order one of these steamers next week...


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 13, 2010)

I used the steamer last night after coloring my hair, I slathered it up with the conditioner that came with the color and some protein filler.

I was enjoying the experience 'til my scalp felt like it was on fire 

I had to put a folded up little towel on the top of my head to finish, whew!!

It's still a little sore today that's all I need to burn my follicles out.

Be careful ladies.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 14, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> I used the steamer last night after coloring my hair, I slathered it up with the conditioner that came with the color and some protein filler.
> 
> I was enjoying the experience *'til my scalp felt like it was on fir*e
> 
> ...




Does your cap tilt up?  Or case you adjust the height of your steamer?  Increase the distance between your scalp and the steam and that should do the trick.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 17, 2010)

I have the Pro 150 from Salons R Us.  I've had it about 2 months and used it maybe 6 times.  I used it 1-2 times a week at 1st but not at all for the past few weeks - too busy!!

I tried to use it today but it isn't working 

The light comes on but it doesn't get hot at all 

I cleaned the water tank, tried it with both distilled and tap water but nada.

Any  ideas?????

I called their customer service but they are closed for the weekend.

I'll call back on Monday to see what they can do


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ Oh, no!! Sorry that this is happening after only 2 months. Have you tried running it with vinegar in the water to try and clean the unit?

ETA: 1/4 cup vinegar and fill the rest of the tank with water, let unit run. Hopefully, this works for you.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 17, 2010)

TamedTresses said:


> ^^ Oh, no!! Sorry that this is happening after only 2 months. Have you tried running it with vinegar in the water to try and clean the unit?
> 
> ETA: 1/4 cup vinegar and fill the rest of the tank with water, let unit run. Hopefully, this works for you.


 
I haven't tried the vinegar - I'll give it a shot.

Thanks!!

*ETA - Tried the vinegar but nada - it just won't heat up*


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 17, 2010)

You're welcome. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Dajure (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I am new to posting however long time member. I went to use my steamer  for the first time today and its leaking!  There is a small piece with a hole on the hood of the steamer and water is leaking from there. I have the bottle that I'm guessing the water should drain into however there is a great distance between the hole and the water bottle. The water that is leaking from there is coming from the actual steam not water it self. Another question I have is what is the gray knob for on top of the water reservoir. And should the holes be open or closed on the hood. Please help me. Let me know if any of you ladies have experienced this.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 18, 2010)

Dajure said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to posting however long time member. I went to use my steamer for the first time today and its leaking! There is a small piece with a hole on the hood of the steamer and water is leaking from there. I have the bottle that I'm guessing the water should drain into however there is a great distance between the hole and the water bottle. The water that is leaking from there is coming from the actual steam not water it self. Another question I have is what is the gray knob for on top of the water reservoir. And should the holes be open or closed on the hood. Please help me. Let me know if any of you ladies have experienced this.


 
I haven't experienced any water leaks.  The small bottle is to collect water and there is a clamp to hold it in place.

The gray knob is removable and you can add more water from the top instead of removing and refilling the water tank.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 18, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I have the Pro 150 from Salons R Us.  I've had it about 2 months and used it maybe 6 times.  I used it 1-2 times a week at 1st but not at all for the past few weeks - too busy!!
> 
> I tried to use it today but it isn't working
> 
> ...



Sounds like your heating element has gone bad. When you call them Monday, let us know the outcome. I have the same model you do. 




There should be a rubber hose that comes from that hole and fits into the cup to catch the water. Maybe yours is missing. 



Dajure said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to posting however long time member. I went to use my steamer  for the first time today and its leaking!  There is a small piece with a hole on the hood of the steamer and water is leaking from there. I have the bottle that I'm guessing the water should drain into however there is a great distance between the hole and the water bottle. The water that is leaking from there is coming from the actual steam not water it self. Another question I have is what is the gray knob for on top of the water reservoir. And should the holes be open or closed on the hood. Please help me. Let me know if any of you ladies have experienced this.


----------



## aymone (Apr 18, 2010)

I have their steamers and would recommend it. I'm about to use it right now.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 18, 2010)

This steamer is wack (the pro 150) the second time I went to use it I took the water cup off the bottom and one of the flexible plastic little clear tubes came right off. I didn't have to force it. The unit didn't fall or anything the tube just fell off. 

I didn't know where to replace it so I had to turn over the whole unit and I saw that it was cracked under the water assembly it must have been cracked in shipment and I never noticed. I made the mistake of trying to place the tube in one of the little holes and water came all through the hood all over my floor and the water was hot as heck. Good thing I wasn't sitting under there I was just testing it. I would have been badly scalded.

So I tried it without having the little plastic tube on there and thankfully it worked.

I have used the steamer about 5 times since I got it and I love the results . I have lost less than a thumbful of hair since I started using the steamer. I figure I have gotten my money's worth  (comparing to going to a salon for a steam treatment) but next time I will look for a better model and a different supplier.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 18, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> Sounds like your heating element has gone bad. When you call them Monday, let us know the outcome. I have the same model you do.


 
The heating element is definitely D E A D.  Unacceptable to me after less than 2 months and only a few uses .

The more I think about it, I want my money back rather than a replacement.  I don't want to go through this again in a few months.  I'll just go back to my 20 something year old heating cap that still works just fine!!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> The heating element is definitely D E A D. Unacceptable to me after less than 2 months and only a few uses .
> 
> The more I think about it, I want my money back rather than a replacement. I don't want to go through this again in a few months. I'll just go back to my 20 something year old heating cap that still works just fine!!


 
I'm sorry this happen to you. I had problems with mine but after I found out with UPS, USPS that it would cost $80 to return which is more than half of the price. The cost it because of the length of the box.  I took mine apart and the internal tube came off the valve. So it good for now, I had bend the hood up trying to store it.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm sorry this happen to you. I had problems with mine but after I found out with UPS, USPS that it would cost $80 to return which is more than half of the price. The cost it because of the length of the box. I took mine apart and the internal tube came off the valve. So it good for now, I had bend the hood up trying to store it.


 

I get discounted shipping with UPS so it will hopefully still be worth my while to return it and get a refund - I paid $99 for it.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 19, 2010)

I spoke to them today and I decided to keep it - they are sending me a replacement head to the steamer and a UPS sticker to return the defective one.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 25, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my replacement head on Friday and it works perfectly!!


I appreciate their customer service!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW, I haven't (KNOCKS HARD ON WOOD) had any issues with my Pro 150 light. I love it I use it weekly and I use distilled water. I would hate for it to go bad,  
Sorry for all who had issues and glad to know they sent you a new head Bianca!


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> WOW, I haven't (KNOCKS HARD ON WOOD) had any issues with my Pro 150 light. I love it I use it weekly and I use distilled water. I would hate for it to go bad,
> Sorry for all who had issues and glad to know they sent you a new head Bianca!


 

I've only used distilled water in mine as well. Hopefully this new one will hold up longer.


----------



## UGQueen (May 3, 2010)

i ordered mine todayy!!! im sooo excitedd!!!!!
and the discount still works


----------



## apinkdiva (May 4, 2010)

UGQueen said:


> i ordered mine todayy!!! im sooo excitedd!!!!!
> and the discount still works


 
Which model did you order?


----------



## SexySin985 (May 4, 2010)

I ordered mine on the 29th and I'm still waiting


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 4, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my replacement head on Friday and it works perfectly!!
> 
> 
> I appreciate their customer service!!


 

Thanks for the update. It's good to know that they have great customer service.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 7, 2010)

I got my steamer this morning


----------



## Sade' (Jun 2, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I got my steamer this morning


How do they ship it? Does that thing fold down or something? I have NO room in my place for something that big!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> How do they ship it? Does that thing fold down or something? I have NO room in my place for something that big!



It came shipped by FedEx in a big box. Not to huge though. Once assembled it is stored in a standing position. It does take up space but not too much. I just store mine in a little corner in my room.

HTH


----------



## lushlady (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Exoticmommie.  I used this code and received my steamer today.  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## apinkdiva (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't wait to order mine


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought mine here $114 no shipping (used AMEX only b/c of all the problems ladies have had....they have my back) <-- dissatisfied?  reverso chargo!


salon r us & this^ one both are on ebay
salon r us has several different names on ebay for their company


----------



## PJaye (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, I finally broke down and purchased one of these steamers today (thank you exoticmommie for providing the discount).  I ordered the PRO-150 Ultra Light in black and I'm hoping that it proves to be an asset; the final price came to $89.77.


----------



## apinkdiva (Jul 10, 2010)

Ladies I finally broke down and ordered my steamer currently sitting under there now  For $89.77 I could not let that deal pass me by. One thing I must say the front of me head is on FIRE!!!!

For you ladies that steam, how often do you steam your hair?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 11, 2010)

apinkdiva said:


> Ladies I finally broke down and ordered my steamer currently sitting under there now  For $89.77 I could not let that deal pass me by. One thing I must say the front of me head is on FIRE!!!!
> 
> For you ladies that steam, *how often do you steam your hair*?


I wash my hair 2X a week and steam each time I DC. I also "steam" my henna treatment in addition to my "caramel" treatment. It used to take me at least to separate times of DCing in order to get my hair back moist and soft after either a protein or henna treatment. That is no longer a problem. My hair is very soft and manageable after DCing.


----------



## starfish79 (Jul 12, 2010)

apinkdiva said:


> Ladies I finally broke down and ordered my steamer currently sitting under there now  For $89.77 I could not let that deal pass me by.



This is EXACTLY how I feel. I'm so happy that I checked the site today. Dang I've been wanting one of these for a while and it's practically a steal right now!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 12, 2010)

This thread is right on time!  

I went to use my adjustable steamer yesterday and it is dead.  Dead dead.  I've had it for almost a year so, I'm just going to trash it.  What annoys me is that this is the second one.  The first one leaked water everywhere and I had to return it and they sent me another and now this one.... 

I am a little low on cash, so I was looking for an inexpensive one that I could order.  I have a table top one, but I keep that over my SO's house.

I'm going to get this if it's only $90!  

It's so unfortunate they are all so cheaply made and really don't last that long.  The heating elements always burn out...


----------



## Hysi (Jul 12, 2010)

did you check it to see if it needed cleaning? mine went on the brinks too and my warranty just expired 6-13! but i saw chrystals in it (i know, i know, i used tap in it a few times. it is the pro-1037a) but hubby took it apart and you have seen the blockage! he cleaned it out and put it back together and it's like new again! so just a thought if you've ever "not followed the rules" like me, it could need a deep cleaning. hope this can help you. a shame that you have to purchase a new one after only one year. also check the fuse if it absolutely won't come on. it may not be the heating element, could just need a fuse. good luck!


----------



## january noir (Jul 12, 2010)

Hysi said:


> did you check it to see if it needed cleaning? mine went on the brinks too and my warranty just expired 6-13! but i saw chrystals in it (i know, i know, i used tap in it a few times. it is the pro-1037a) but hubby took it apart and you have seen the blockage! he cleaned it out and put it back together and it's like new again! so just a thought if you've ever "not followed the rules" like me, it could need a deep cleaning. hope this can help you. a shame that you have to purchase a new one after only one year. also check the fuse if it absolutely won't come on. it may not be the heating element, could just need a fuse. good luck!



I can't see anything!  The timer works but there's no steam.  I used to hear the water heating up, but now, nothing.  Nada.


----------



## Hysi (Jul 12, 2010)

january noir said:


> I can't see anything! The timer works but there's no steam. I used to hear the water heating up, but now, nothing. Nada.


 
That's the same thing mine would do. He took all the little screws a loose to get to the heating element and I had gunk like crystals and black stuff all in there. He gave it a good clean, put it back together and voila! Like new again. Mine would still come on, but no-go then it would go completely off. There was gunk in the bowl in the heater and all up in through. Maybe have your So check it for you. Doesn't hurt. I'm down for trying to save a buck, lol! HTH


----------



## january noir (Jul 12, 2010)

Hysi said:


> That's the same thing mine would do. He took all the little screws a loose to get to the heating element and I had gunk like crystals and black stuff all in there. He gave it a good clean, put it back together and voila! Like new again. Mine would still come on, but no-go. There was gunk in the bowl in the heater and all up in through. *Maybe have your So check it for you. Doesn't hurt. I'm down for trying to save a buck, lol!* HTH



I hear you and yes you are right!     Thanks Hysi! 
I will get him to check it out the next time he's over here.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 15, 2010)

Fedex says mine should be here next week! :bouncegre


----------



## guudhair (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumpin to say thanks so much for the discount code, it still works...just ordered the PRO-150...can't wait to get it!!


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to order minez in a couple weeks, hope the discount code still works then.  I can't wait to reap all the benefits you ladies have been receiving with the steamer!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine coming on Sat!!!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad I saw this post, I have been planning to purchase mine on the 1st of Feb. but I do hope the discount still applies as well. I will let everyone know if it still does.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just about to purchase the Light Steamer until I realized that my b-day is coming up and I have an SO .  I'm gonna have him buy it for me for my birthday, which isn't until mid-Feb, but who says I can't get an early present?   

I see they don't have anymore of the wheel-based dryers (the one similar to the Pibbs).


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 20, 2011)

My steamer is crap it's sitting in pieces, I had a lot of problems with it. What a waste of money. I could have brought loads of conditioner. I don't know the model number but it was the black one with the screw off water dispenser.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 20, 2011)

I wanted the dryer that looks like the pibbs! I hope they get more in!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 20, 2011)

kinchen said:


> My steamer is crap it's sitting in pieces, I had a lot of problems with it. What a waste of money. I could have brought loads of conditioner. I don't know the model number but it was the black one with the screw off water dispenser.



Whoa, did you get it from Salon R US?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes I sure did. Last spring sometime. It's the all black one if that helps any. It only works in some outlets one time it stopped working completely an a another member here told me what to do and it started back working. Then the little screws fell apart so I have to kinda tape the lid down and the last straw the legs fell apart.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 23, 2011)

Hair Steamers - Wholesale Salon Furnishings - LCL Beauty


Sent from my iPhone

the one I have is on the right i hope this helps someone


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 18, 2011)

MY STEAMER IS BROKEN!!! I feel robbed. I had it since spring of 09. I don't think that's long enough considering I didn't use it while in weaves which was like for a year! I AM PISSED!!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 18, 2011)

My steamer started falling apart about 6 months after my purchase. I was using it 1-2x a week. I did not contact the company about repair. I just threw it out. *shrugs*  I got a lot of use out of it while it lasted. I wasn't very careful about taking care of it and I used tap water, so it may be partially my fault.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine wasn't heating properly from jump. After several attempts to resolve the issue, I finally landed in the hands of someone that was helpful. I sent the unit back, got it serviced and it now works great.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 18, 2011)

It's been 2 years my Pro-150 works well thank goodness 
I do used distilled water


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 17, 2011)

The PRO 150 is on sale for $88.77 now!


----------



## LisaMar (Dec 17, 2011)

Im ordering mine, NOW!!!


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 21, 2012)

Which of the two Salons-r-Us steamer is better?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 21, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> Which of the two Salons-r-Us steamer is better?


vtoodler I don't think there's anyway for anyone to compare the two unless someone bought both and are using both. But why?

I have the $129(?) one. Have had it for 2 years and it's still working great! I use it once or twice a week for DC and henna-treatments. Wouldn't be without it; it's a staple in my regimen.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had my $129 Salnons r us steamer since 2009 and its still great.
When I first purchased it, I used it 2xs a week faithfully, but now I only use it 1-2xs a month. 

I can't compare the other lower priced model b/c as pompous blue stated,  upi'd have to purchase both.. and there is no need.


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 21, 2012)

I have both.  The stand on the $88 one broke after about 6 months.  Really annoyed me, but the steamer portion still works.  I came into some money earlier this year and decided to stop being ghetto with the books holding up my steamer and sprung for the $139 "professional" one.  I like it much better. It's sturdier, the bonnet is bigger and I don't get the hot water drippies on my neck.  Also, it's easier to control the temperature. The only thing is that I use distilled water in the professional one and the $88 one uses tap water.  If it's affordable for you, I'd recommend the $139 Professional.  Otherwise, the $88 is very good for the price and unless the stand breaks, it will hold up well.


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 22, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> My next purchase will be a Pibbs dryer. My sister (lurker and member here) bought one from Salonsrus.com and she loves it.



BostonMaria

I didn't know that Salons-R-Us sells Pibbs hair dryers. I thought that they only sold kock-offs of the Pibbs dryer.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 22, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> I didn't know that Salons-R-Us sells Pibbs hair dryers. I thought that they only sold kock-offs of the Pibbs dryer.



You're right, I checked out my sister's dryer and it is NOT a Pibbs.  It works great though and my sister has had it for a while. I might buy the same one. 

I am very disappointed with my "cheaper" Salonsrus steamer and am ready to buy a new steamer and just give this one away.


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 23, 2012)

BostonMaria

Will you purchase the PRO-150 steamer that now costs $139?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> Will you purchase the PRO-150 steamer that now costs $139?



vtoodler this is the one I bought back in 2010 and I loooooved it
I killed it one day when I added OIL in the water area (don't ask). The cheaper one is not worth it.


----------

